# Toddler sleep patterns



## KDENISE977

Do they change?  My son will go from sleeping from 8:00 p.m. till 6 a.m. with no problems, to the next week, he's up every few hours and crying?  I don't get it?  Been going on for a couple months now and I can't make any sense of it?


----------



## libertytyranny

KDENISE977 said:


> Do they change?  My son will go from sleeping from 8:00 p.m. till 6 a.m. with no problems, to the next week, he's up every few hours and crying?  I don't get it?  Been going on for a couple months now and I can't make any sense of it?



i am super strict (and her dad says mean ) about Monster's sleep routine. MY sanity and the cleanliness of the house depends on it, so from day one I have been very punctual with her sleep. thusly, she is very good about it. however, we do adjust slightly..she used to go to bed promptly at 7pm, then I noticed she was not as sleepy at 7, so we switched to 7:30 (and adjusted the whole routine by 30 min) and it was perfect. SO I am strict, but understand that she changes daily, so the schedule should accomodate her changing.

That said..toddlers have a lot of "stuff" they go through..teething (mean molars, yuck) being a main one, which can disrupt sleep. If you think that may be an issue, a small dose of tylenol or advil before bed does wonders.

Also, the seperation anxiety thing plays a major part in toddlers too, and going into their room to cuddle and soothe them only makes it worse. not that you should ignore a cry, of course, but I would give it a moment or two to see if it calms on its own, or a quick peek in to make sure baby is ok, and then letting him put himself back to sleep.

I have found that the moms I talk to who have baby sleeping problems, pretty much universally go into baby's room to hold them and talk to them when they cry. monster rarely wakes up, but when she does I peek to make sure she is alright and let her calm herself down. its usually about 2 min of fussing then boom, her little butt is snoozing again.


----------



## KDENISE977

libertytyranny said:


> i am super strict (and her dad says mean ) about Monster's sleep routine. MY sanity and the cleanliness of the house depends on it, so from day one I have been very punctual with her sleep. thusly, she is very good about it. however, we do adjust slightly..she used to go to bed promptly at 7pm, then I noticed she was not as sleepy at 7, so we switched to 7:30 (and adjusted the whole routine by 30 min) and it was perfect. SO I am strict, but understand that she changes daily, so the schedule should accomodate her changing.
> 
> That said..toddlers have a lot of "stuff" they go through..teething (mean molars, yuck) being a main one, which can disrupt sleep. If you think that may be an issue, a small dose of tylenol or advil before bed does wonders.
> 
> Also, the seperation anxiety thing plays a major part in toddlers too, and going into their room to cuddle and soothe them only makes it worse. not that you should ignore a cry, of course, but I would give it a moment or two to see if it calms on its own, or a quick peek in to make sure baby is ok, and then letting him put himself back to sleep.
> 
> I have found that the moms I talk to who have baby sleeping problems, pretty much universally go into baby's room to hold them and talk to them when they cry. monster rarely wakes up, but when she does I peek to make sure she is alright and let her calm herself down. its usually about 2 min of fussing then boom, her little butt is snoozing again.



I know that you're right and that consistency is the key to good sleep habits and we TRY but he's just so random.  I've had daycare cut his P.M. nap to 30 minutes to try and help him sleep and I've actually done the tylenol/advil a few times and oddly enough he actually wakes up MORE when we give it to him?  He falls asleep faster, but doesn't STAY asleep.  He slept perfectly sound until he reached about 7 months old, now he's 14 months and sleep is our ONLY problem !


----------



## somdfunguy

you need to give him more chores to wear him out.


----------



## KDENISE977

somdfunguy said:


> you need to give him more chores to wear him out.



I think you're right, he needs to start taking the trash out and running up and down the driveway or something.  Maybe he needs a beer?!?!


----------



## libertytyranny

KDENISE977 said:


> I know that you're right and that consistency is the key to good sleep habits and we TRY but he's just so random.  I've had daycare cut his P.M. nap to 30 minutes to try and help him sleep and I've actually done the tylenol/advil a few times and oddly enough he actually wakes up MORE when we give it to him?  He falls asleep faster, but doesn't STAY asleep.  He slept perfectly sound until he reached about 7 months old, now he's 14 months and sleep is our ONLY problem !



its not easy, and I have to fight her father when he has her because he is all about going in there if she cries, but you have suck it up and let him wind himself down. but I always remind him that right NOW is the time to make sure sleep habits are ingrained..because in just a few short months she will be out of the crib, and into a real bed, and then she can get out of bed and that is a disaster and much harder to work with..now hes stuck in the crib so you can let him cry it out a bit while being relatively assured hes safe and not getting into anything.


----------



## libertytyranny

somdfunguy said:


> you need to give him more chores to wear him out.



 I make monster throw away her diapers..her dad thinks I am such a meanie..lol


----------



## kwillia

I had two babies Same baby mommy and baby daddy for each.

My daughter was a habitual sleeper. Very consistent... would sleep for long periods just wonderfully.

My son was completely different. If I put him to bed too early, he would treat it as a long nap and be WIDE AWAKE in time to watch David Lettermen. 

As much as parents like to think they are in control, each kid is different and some will sync with what the parents want and others won't. And boys and girls tend to be different in many ways.

You son sounds like he is pretty much on a normal schedule for the most part, I don't see where you have much control over him having some off nights... we all have them.


----------



## somdfunguy

Wirelessly posted (Samsung Galaxy S III )



			
				KDENISE977 said:
			
		

> somdfunguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you need to give him more chores to wear him out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're right, he needs to start taking the trash out and running up and down the driveway or something.  Maybe he needs a beer?!?!
Click to expand...


You said he's upset Nick cartoons are not on. So use this to get him active so he wears himself out.


----------



## KDENISE977

somdfunguy said:


> Wirelessly posted (Samsung Galaxy S III )
> 
> 
> 
> You said he's upset Nick cartoons are not on. Get him active so he wears himself out.



Yeah, he was only watching the toons from about 5:00-5:30 so I could pack his bag for the next day and get his clothes sorted out for bed and what not.  After that he's tearin around the house and getting into everything.  I try to have him on GO until it's time for dinner and bedtime.


----------



## somdfunguy

Wirelessly posted (Samsung Galaxy S III )



			
				libertytyranny said:
			
		

> somdfunguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> you need to give him more chores to wear him out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I make monster throw away her diapers..her dad thinks I am such a meanie..lol
Click to expand...


That's good! I make mine carry her papers and things from daycare.


----------



## somdfunguy

KDENISE977 said:


> Yeah, he was only watching the toons from about 5:00-5:30 so I could pack his bag for the next day and get his clothes sorted out for bed and what not.  After that he's tearin around the house and getting into everything.  I try to have him on GO until it's time for dinner and bedtime.



hamster wheel?


----------



## KDENISE977

somdfunguy said:


> hamster wheel?



YES...his teachers say they want to put him on a treadmill at daycare !!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

kwillia said:


> I had two babies Same baby mommy and baby daddy for each.
> 
> My daughter was a habitual sleeper. Very consistent... would sleep for long periods just wonderfully.
> 
> My son was completely different. If I put him to bed too early, he would treat it as a long nap and be WIDE AWAKE in time to watch David Lettermen.
> 
> As much as parents like to think they are in control, each kid is different and some will sync with what the parents want and others won't. And boys and girls tend to be different in many ways.
> 
> You son sounds like he is pretty much on a normal schedule for the most part, I don't see where you have much control over him having some off nights... we all have them.




all of mine had different sleeping habits

My 6 year old does not require alot of sleep. At least she's to the age now where she occupies herself in the middle of night when she doesn't sleep


----------



## KDENISE977

kwillia said:


> I had two babies Same baby mommy and baby daddy for each.
> 
> My daughter was a habitual sleeper. Very consistent... would sleep for long periods just wonderfully.
> 
> My son was completely different. If I put him to bed too early, he would treat it as a long nap and be WIDE AWAKE in time to watch David Lettermen.
> 
> As much as parents like to think they are in control, each kid is different and some will sync with what the parents want and others won't. And boys and girls tend to be different in many ways.
> 
> You son sounds like he is pretty much on a normal schedule for the most part, I don't see where you have much control over him having some off nights... we all have them.



This makes me feel better and not like such a TIRED failure !!


----------



## KDENISE977

This is what I got from his teachers via text.  He's kind of a hyper kiddo.


----------



## somdfunguy

I think you are on your last straw and all you have left is duct tape.


----------



## KDENISE977

Duct tape might work actually...


----------



## kwillia

KDENISE977 said:


> This makes me feel better and not like such a TIRED failure !!


Having a 2nd child makes one realize that the natural born traits and character of a child really drive parenting technics rather than parenting technics driving the behavior and personality of a child.  

The same two parents raising multiple children in the same home environment ends up requiring various and specific parenting techniques per child.


----------



## ewashkow

Do you have a nighttime routine?  No matter how wound up and crazy my 2 year old (28 months) is during the day, when he hears the water start to run in the tub he knows that it is time to start winding down since that has been his routine since he was 4 months old.  After the bath, he gets a choice of the following: either 3 stories of his choosing, or calm play with a puzzle and Q&A with a picture book.

My 5 month old has been on a similar routine with a massage instead of a puzzle and has been sleeping through the night since 2 months.

Also, cutting back on nap time might not be a good idea.  If your son still seems as though he needs a PM nap, let him take one.  Lack of sleep actually makes it harder to fall asleep and stay asleep at night.  My 2 year old still takes a roughly 3 hour nap/quiet time each day.

Like LibertyTyranny said, let him fuss for awhile to determine just what is going on.  As I am sure you are aware, there are differences between an "ugh" type fuss and an "I'm hurt" fuss.  If you go running in everytime he makes a sound, it becomes a game for him and counterproductive.

Good luck!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

KDENISE977 said:


> Duct tape might work actually...



please don't take pictures of it and e-mail, text it, or post on any social network.


----------



## KDENISE977

kwillia said:


> Having a 2nd child makes one realize that the natural born traits and character of a child really drive parenting technics rather than parenting technics driving the behavior and personality of a child.
> 
> The same two parents raising multiple children in the same home environment ends up requiring various and specific parenting techniques per child.



I don't know how people DO IT with multiple children?  Or how single mothers do it? I'd go crazy !


----------



## SoMDGirl42

KDENISE977 said:


> I don't know how people DO IT with multiple children?  Or how single mothers do it? I'd go crazy !



WTF are you talking about? We ARE crazy


----------



## libertytyranny

kwillia said:


> Having a 2nd child makes one realize that the natural born traits and character of a child really drive parenting technics rather than parenting technics driving the behavior and personality of a child.
> 
> The same two parents raising multiple children in the same home environment ends up requiring various and specific parenting techniques per child.



sure, but there are things you can do, youre not totally out of control. friend of mine had a horrible time with her kid sleeping. So she stopped going in there everytime he cried..after a hellish week or so, he has improved significantly and now if he wakes up, he fusses for a moment then goes back to sleep..hes the same age as the op's son and had similar problems.. Personalities and preferences are one thing, but it isn't the only thing.


----------



## KDENISE977

SoMDGirl42 said:


> please don't take pictures of it and e-mail, text it, or post on any social network.



Well, so far I've mentioned tylenol/advil, beer and duct tape, I'm suprised someone hasn't called CPS on me already !!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

KDENISE977 said:


> Well, so far I've mentioned tylenol/advil, beer and duct tape, I'm suprised someone hasn't called CPS on me already !!





marijuana, liquor and gorilla glue work better


----------



## somdfunguy

KDENISE977 said:


> I don't know how people DO IT with multiple children?  Or how single mothers do it? I'd go crazy !



dont forget single dads


----------



## SoMDGirl42

somdfunguy said:


> dont forget single dads



truthfully, I've known very few dads who were the primary care giver. The men tend to marry very fast when in that situation. I don't think I've known one single primary care giver father that remained single for longer than a few months before marrying again. Actually, I know none. Not one single father who is the primary care giver.


----------



## somdfunguy

Wirelessly posted (Samsung Galaxy S III )

Have you always lived in SOMD? I know many.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

somdfunguy said:


> Wirelessly posted (Samsung Galaxy S III )
> 
> Have you always lived in SOMD? I know many.



all but 4 years

We aren't taking single dads that get them every other weekend for two days or 1/2 a holiday.


----------



## somdfunguy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> all but 4 years
> 
> We aren't taking single dads that get them every other weekend for two days or 1/2 a holiday.



Im not either, Im talking sole custody fathers.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

somdfunguy said:


> Im not either, Im talking sole custody fathers.



Well good on them!


----------



## doubtfull24

KDENISE977 said:


> I know that you're right and that consistency is the key to good sleep habits and we TRY but he's just so random.  I've had daycare cut his P.M. nap to 30 minutes to try and help him sleep and I've actually done the tylenol/advil a few times and oddly enough he actually wakes up MORE when we give it to him?  He falls asleep faster, but doesn't STAY asleep.  He slept perfectly sound until he reached about 7 months old, now he's 14 months and sleep is our ONLY problem !



I am going threw the same exact thing as you!!! My son is 15 months and up until about 8 months slept threw the night. However now he goes to bed about 9pm. We tried earlier but he won't go to sleep. So we rock him to sleep and once asleep we lay him in the crib about 12 am like clock work he wakes up and cries and rolls around his crib then get up and and walks back and forth. We have one of those monitors where you can see him and talk to him. We try and telling him it's OK lay down go night night and sometimes it works but most of the time it doesn't. We then rock him back to sleep and he wakes back up around 2. I was talking to his pediatrician yesterday because I am not sure ..should I just let him cry it out because he has ear issue's and might be getting tubes and he also has reflex. I wonder is he waking up from reflex or his ears or just because. We sleep with this monitor on and it makes it hard for my husband and I to sleep.My older son didn't sleep threw the night until 9 months after that he has never had any issues sleeping.


----------



## somdfunguy

doubtfull24 said:


> I am going threw the same exact thing as you!!! My son is 15 months and up until about 8 months slept threw the night. However now he goes to bed about 9pm. We tried earlier but he won't go to sleep. So we rock him to sleep and once asleep we lay him in the crib about 12 am like clock work he wakes up and cries and rolls around his crib then get up and and walks back and forth. We have one of those monitors where you can see him and talk to him. We try and telling him it's OK lay down go night night and sometimes it works but most of the time it doesn't. We then rock him back to sleep and he wakes back up around 2. I was talking to his pediatrician yesterday because I am not sure ..should I just let him cry it out because he has ear issue's and might be getting tubes and he also has reflex. I wonder is he waking up from reflex or his ears or just because. We sleep with this monitor on and it makes it hard for my husband and I to sleep.My older son didn't sleep threw the night until 9 months after that he has never had any issues sleeping.



are you a SAHM?


----------



## doubtfull24

somdfunguy said:


> are you a SAHM?



 Yes


----------



## KDENISE977

doubtfull24 said:


> I am going threw the same exact thing as you!!! My son is 15 months and up until about 8 months slept threw the night. However now he goes to bed about 9pm. We tried earlier but he won't go to sleep. So we rock him to sleep and once asleep we lay him in the crib about 12 am like clock work he wakes up and cries and rolls around his crib then get up and and walks back and forth. We have one of those monitors where you can see him and talk to him. We try and telling him it's OK lay down go night night and sometimes it works but most of the time it doesn't. We then rock him back to sleep and he wakes back up around 2. I was talking to his pediatrician yesterday because I am not sure ..should I just let him cry it out because he has ear issue's and might be getting tubes and he also has reflex. I wonder is he waking up from reflex or his ears or just because. We sleep with this monitor on and it makes it hard for my husband and I to sleep.My older son didn't sleep threw the night until 9 months after that he has never had any issues sleeping.



I asked my pediatrician too, should we let him cry it out or what??  Pediatrican replied whenver we want to "pick a fight" with him, just let him cry it out.  I don't care for that option.  We end up picking him up if he cries and stands up and then we move down to the couch and he falls asleep instantly, repeat routine, usually he's up at midnight and then at 3 or 4.  But it comes and goes, week by week.  Husband and I also have the camera monitor and it is on so we hear him cry and look to see if he's standing up...HE'S ALWAYS STANDING UP !!


----------



## somdfunguy

Wirelessly posted (Samsung Galaxy S III )



			
				doubtfull24 said:
			
		

> somdfunguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you a SAHM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
Click to expand...


Ask or if need be force your husband to sleep in another room so he can get sleep.


----------



## somdfunguy

Wirelessly posted (Samsung Galaxy S III )



			
				KDENISE977 said:
			
		

> doubtfull24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going threw the same exact thing as you!!! My son is 15 months and up until about 8 months slept threw the night. However now he goes to bed about 9pm. We tried earlier but he won't go to sleep. So we rock him to sleep and once asleep we lay him in the crib about 12 am like clock work he wakes up and cries and rolls around his crib then get up and and walks back and forth. We have one of those monitors where you can see him and talk to him. We try and telling him it's OK lay down go night night and sometimes it works but most of the time it doesn't. We then rock him back to sleep and he wakes back up around 2. I was talking to his pediatrician yesterday because I am not sure ..should I just let him cry it out because he has ear issue's and might be getting tubes and he also has reflex. I wonder is he waking up from reflex or his ears or just because. We sleep with this monitor on and it makes it hard for my husband and I to sleep.My older son didn't sleep threw the night until 9 months after that he has never had any issues sleeping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked my pediatrician too, should we let him cry it out or what??  Pediatrican replied whenver we want to "pick a fight" with him, just let him cry it out.  I don't care for that option.  We end up picking him up if he cries and stands up and then we move down to the couch and he falls asleep instantly, repeat routine, usually he's up at midnight and then at 3 or 4.  But it comes and goes, week by week.  Husband and I also have the camera monitor and it is on so we hear him cry and look to see if he's standing up...HE'S ALWAYS STANDING UP !!
Click to expand...


You have taught him that this routine is ok. I started late with the letting baby cry at 5 months but it worked. She would cry, I would let her cry for a short amount of time. I wouldn't pick her up but I would comfort her for just a moment. Then I'd leave and let her cry longer and repeat. Took some time and some days she does it longer but I keep to it.


----------



## doubtfull24

KDENISE977 said:


> I asked my pediatrician too, should we let him cry it out or what??  Pediatrican replied whenver we want to "pick a fight" with him, just let him cry it out.  I don't care for that option.  We end up picking him up if he cries and stands up and then we move down to the couch and he falls asleep instantly, repeat routine, usually he's up at midnight and then at 3 or 4.  But it comes and goes, week by week.  Husband and I also have the camera monitor and it is on so we hear him cry and look to see if he's standing up...HE'S ALWAYS STANDING UP !!



 I know how you feel it is week to week with us as well. We do have a schedule he knows we give him a bath and get his pj's on and he is ready to go to sleep. He usually gets up between 7:30 and 8 then I rock him and he has a nap around 11 or 12 depending on how tired he is.He will usually sleep for an hour and a half or 2 hours. I try and get him to nap again later around 4 some days he does others he fights it.


----------



## KDENISE977

somdfunguy said:


> Wirelessly posted (Samsung Galaxy S III )
> 
> 
> 
> You have taught him that this routine is ok. I started late with the letting baby cry at 5 months but it worked. She would cry, I would let her cry for a short amount of time. I wouldn't pick her up but I would comfort her for just a moment. Then I'd leave and let her cry longer and repeat. Took some time and some days she does it longer but I keep to it.



Oh I totally agree, we've made him think it's okay, but if we let him cry, and we have, he ends up getting even more worked up and then walking around in his crib, falling down, hitting his head.  We tried exactly what you're saying, tried to start with short periods of time and it's actually NEVER worked.  One time, I actually fell asleep and my husband was determined to make him cry it out, and the next a.m. I asked my husband and he said he cried for 2 hours... THAT'S not okay.


----------



## KDENISE977

doubtfull24 said:


> I know how you feel it is week to week with us as well. We do have a schedule he knows we give him a bath and get his pj's on and he is ready to go to sleep. He usually gets up between 7:30 and 8 then I rock him and he has a nap around 11 or 12 depending on how tired he is.He will usually sleep for an hour and a half or 2 hours. I try and get him to nap again later around 4 some days he does others he fights it.



Chase has his naps at daycare, one from 10:00-11:30 a.m. and another half our nap usually from 2:00-2:30 or close to that time.  And he'll stand up and bounce and jump and cry and cry and cry and bounce and jump until he falls down and sometimes actually hurts himself.


----------



## somdfunguy

Wirelessly posted (Samsung Galaxy S III )

Go back to duct tape!

I know what you mean about worked up. Mine will sometimes have a coughing fit so at that point it is time to rock her. As soon as she calms down she is back in the crib.


----------



## doubtfull24

KDENISE977 said:


> Oh I totally agree, we've made him think it's okay, but if we let him cry, and we have, he ends up getting even more worked up and then walking around in his crib, falling down, hitting his head.  We tried exactly what you're saying, tried to start with short periods of time and it's actually NEVER worked.  One time, I actually fell asleep and my husband was determined to make him cry it out, and the next a.m. I asked my husband and he said he cried for 2 hours... THAT'S not okay.



My husband was also determined to let our son cry it out a few times.The baby would cry for hours and it was horrible . I couldn't sleep I tried ear plugs and my mp3 player.He finally couldn't take it and let me rock him back to sleep. We also went threw a stage instead of picking him up we would lay him on his tummy and rub his back. It worked for awhile then he wouldn't let us do it anymore.


----------



## KDENISE977

doubtfull24 said:
			
		

> My husband was also determined to let our son cry it out a few times.The baby would cry for hours and it was horrible . I couldn't sleep I tried ear plugs and my mp3 player.He finally couldn't take it and let me rock him back to sleep. We also went threw a stage instead of picking him up we would lay him on his tummy and rub his back. It worked for awhile then he wouldn't let us do it anymore.



Yup.  Sometimes we will rub his back and he'll stay laying in his tummy.  Sometimes not.  I hear him even coughing and I'm wide awake instantly waiting for the crying to start.  I was actually contemplating getting a toddler bed with crib rails so we could let him fall asleep with one if us and then sneak out of the room but I don't know that would work either cause he would wake up and hop out bed for sure.  IDK.


----------



## doubtfull24

My plan is to take my son to see the Ent doctor to see if he needs tubes for his ongoing ear infections and fluid in his ears. I am also changing his milk  from 2% milk to almond milk to see if that helps with the reflex. I am also trying to get rid of the bottle completely. He only drinks milk and water. Water from his cup and milk from his bottle for nap/bed. I know he should be completely off the bottle by now and am working on it..It is a comfort to him he never liked the binky. So after those changes if he is still waking up several times a night I will try and let him cry it out.

Also he only gets 4 ounces of milk at a time...


----------



## SoMDGirl42

doubtfull24 said:


> My husband was also determined to let our son cry it out a few times.The baby would cry for hours and it was horrible . I couldn't sleep I tried ear plugs and my mp3 player.He finally couldn't take it and let me rock him back to sleep. We also went threw a stage instead of picking him up we would lay him on his tummy and rub his back. It worked for awhile then he wouldn't let us do it anymore.



that's your first problem right there. You are rocking him to sleep or rubbing his back until he falls alseep then putting him in the crib. He hasn't learned how to sooth himself, not to mention he falls asleep in your arms then wakes up alone, of course he's gonna be startled and scared. Haven't you ever fallen asleep somewhere (watching tv etc.) and woke up starteld because you didn't know where you were or what time it was? Same with him.

Step 1
Stop rocking him and rubbing his back.

Step 2
Teach him how to sooth himself

Step 3
Lay him down and let him cry. Walk in and sooth him for a minute and leave. 

Step 4 
Gradually space out the times between you soothing him

Step 5
When he learns to sooth hmself back to sleep, enjoy a good nights sleep. Finally.


----------



## somdfunguy

Wirelessly posted (Samsung Galaxy S III )



			
				doubtfull24 said:
			
		

> Also he only get 4 ounces of milk at a time...



Add some brandy to the milk.


----------



## doubtfull24

SoMDGirl42 said:


> that's your first problem right there. You are rocking him to sleep or rubbing his back until he falls alseep then putting him in the crib. He hasn't learned how to sooth himself, not to mention he falls asleep in your arms then wakes up alone, of course he's gonna be startled and scared. Haven't you ever fallen asleep somewhere (watching tv etc.) and woke up starteld because you didn't know where you were or what time it was? Same with him.
> 
> Step 1
> Stop rocking him and rubbing his back.
> 
> Step 2
> Teach him how to sooth himself
> 
> Step 3
> Lay him down and let him cry. Walk in and sooth him for a minute and leave.
> 
> Step 4
> Gradually space out the times between you soothing him
> 
> Step 5
> When he learns to sooth hmself back to sleep, enjoy a good nights sleep. Finally.



I guess after I make sure his ears and or reflex aren't the problem, I will try to get him to go to sleep while he is awake. I never thought about the fact he might be startled from wake up in the crib.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

doubtfull24 said:


> I guess after I make sure his ears and or reflex aren't the problem, I will try to get him to go to sleep while he is awake. I never thought about the fact he might be startled from wake up in the crib.



you are making excuses now. Kids still sleep with ear infections. kids still sleep with reflux. I know, mine had it also

use risers to prop one end of the crib up. It will help with the reflux and ear pain.

You have been given the tools to help. If you choose not to use them, it's your and his sleep that it's affecting, not mine. 

I do wish you the best of luck


----------



## doubtfull24

SoMDGirl42 said:


> you are making excuses now. Kids still sleep with ear infections. kids still sleep with reflux. I know, mine had it also
> 
> use risers to prop one end of the crib up. It will help with the reflux and ear pain.
> 
> You have been given the tools to help. If you choose not to use them, it's your and his sleep that it's affecting, not mine.
> 
> I do wish you the best of luck



 Thanks for the advice .. I don't think I am making excuses. I really do think he is in pain when he sleeps. When he wakes up and I pick him up to rock him he flings his head back and arches his back and throws his arms around. It would be different if I picked him up and he was instantly soothed and went back to sleep. I am going to start with nap time trying to let him go to sleep awake.


----------



## somdfunguy

lol, hes a kid. they all do that.  mine has been doing that since 2 months.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

doubtfull24 said:


> Thanks for the advice .. I don't think I am making excuses. I really do think he is in pain when he sleeps. When he wakes up and I pick him up to rock him he flings his head back and arches his back and throws his arms around. It would be different if I picked him up and he was instantly soothed and went back to sleep. I am going to start with nap time trying to let him go to sleep awake.



find it hard to believe it's his ears every single night. Who's your doctor? I don't want my child going to a doctor that is ignoring ear pain for a year. 

Reflux? one word, risers  Is he on meds? Maybe it's the meds. Not on meds? Maybe he needs meds. 

You keep saying reflux. Have you seen a pediatric gastro doc? Maybe the kid has celiac disease and he really is in pain. Maybe it's time to take him to get a second/third opinion? 

I haven't heard of too many children that are over a year old still dealing with reflux. That is usually resoloved way before that age, if infact it is reflux.


----------



## doubtfull24

SoMDGirl42 said:


> find it hard to believe it's his ears every single night. Who's your doctor? I don't want my child going to a doctor that is ignoring ear pain for a year.
> 
> Reflux? one word, risers  Is he on meds? Maybe it's the meds. Not on meds? Maybe he needs meds.
> 
> You keep saying reflux. Have you seen a pediatric gastro doc? Maybe the kid has celiac disease and he really is in pain. Maybe it's time to take him to get a second/third opinion?
> 
> I haven't heard of too many children that are over a year old still dealing with reflux. That is usually resoloved way before that age, if infact it is reflux.



I just changed my pediatrician and met him yesterday he suggested changing his milk and keep a food diary to see if it is something he is eating or drinking and if it didn't get better he would suggest going to have a scope test? I can't remember who it was he would send us to but would if it didn't get better with milk and diet changes. He is currently off meds he did take prevacid but we stopped because he seemed to be better around his first birthday. We also thought it was the formula. After I stopped nursing he started formula and when we changed from formula to milk at age 1 the episodes seem to get better. However recently seem to be starting again. I also told the new doctor about his reoccurring ear infections in the one ear and fluid in his other ear. He gave me a referral to an Ent to determine if he needs tubes and has any damage to hearing. I have not propped his crib because I am afraid he will fall out and because he never stays the way we lay him.He rolls around all night and will put his legs on the bars fall asleep sitting in the corner of the crib.


----------



## Roman

KDENISE977 said:


> I know that you're right and that consistency is the key to good sleep habits and we TRY but he's just so random.  I've had daycare cut his P.M. nap to 30 minutes to try and help him sleep and I've actually done the tylenol/advil a few times and oddly enough he actually wakes up MORE when we give it to him?  He falls asleep faster, but doesn't STAY asleep.  He slept perfectly sound until he reached about 7 months old, now he's 14 months and sleep is our ONLY problem !


He may be sensitive to the Dyes in the Medicine. Red Dye wound my Daughter up! Talk to the Pharmacist about giving meds with no dyes. If I remember correctly, Kids start to have night mares at about your Child's age. I didn't read every Post, so sorry if I repeated any info.


----------



## Roman

SoMDGirl42 said:


> find it hard to believe it's his ears every single night. Who's your doctor? I don't want my child going to a doctor that is ignoring ear pain for a year.
> 
> Reflux? one word, risers  Is he on meds? Maybe it's the meds. Not on meds? Maybe he needs meds.
> 
> You keep saying reflux. Have you seen a pediatric gastro doc? Maybe the kid has celiac disease and he really is in pain. Maybe it's time to take him to get a second/third opinion?
> 
> I haven't heard of too many children that are over a year old still dealing with reflux. That is usually resoloved way before that age, if infact it is reflux.


Fluid in ears in an indication of Allergies in most cases, and yes it can cause pain all the time especially when laying down. It can be food allergy also.


----------



## libertytyranny

SoMDGirl42 said:


> that's your first problem right there. You are rocking him to sleep or rubbing his back until he falls alseep then putting him in the crib. He hasn't learned how to sooth himself, not to mention he falls asleep in your arms then wakes up alone, of course he's gonna be startled and scared. Haven't you ever fallen asleep somewhere (watching tv etc.) and woke up starteld because you didn't know where you were or what time it was? Same with him.
> 
> Step 1
> Stop rocking him and rubbing his back.
> 
> Step 2
> Teach him how to sooth himself
> 
> Step 3
> Lay him down and let him cry. Walk in and sooth him for a minute and leave.
> 
> Step 4
> Gradually space out the times between you soothing him
> 
> Step 5
> When he learns to sooth hmself back to sleep, enjoy a good nights sleep. Finally.






I wish I could like this a billion times.


And as far as "we let him cry it out a few times he cried for hours then we got up and did exactly what he wanted"..thats the problem..kids realize they just have to stick with it long enough to get what they want. in order for it to work, you have to actually get to the part where the child GOES TO SLEEP ...they have to do that in order to see that everything is ok, they dont need you to sleep,a nd you will be there with hugs and kisses in the morning... iit will NOT NOT NOT hurt a child to cry for 2 hours. what it WILL do is reinforce that the crying will get results, and further that the more forceful it is, the better the result. its going to take a week or two of completely consistant ignoring. you have to have the fortitude to do it.Some parents dont. I can say from my own experience and advice taken by my friends that it absolutely works, but you have to understand the pyschology of it, and actually DO IT full out.


----------



## Roman

libertytyranny said:


> I wish I could like this a billion times.
> 
> 
> And as far as "we let him cry it out a few times he cried for hours then we got up and did exactly what he wanted"..thats the problem..kids realize they just have to stick with it long enough to get what they want. in order for it to work, you have to actually get to the part where the child GOES TO SLEEP ...they have to do that in order to see that everything is ok, they dont need you to sleep,a nd you will be there with hugs and kisses in the morning... iit will NOT NOT NOT hurt a child to cry for 2 hours. what it WILL do is reinforce that the crying will get results, and further that the more forceful it is, the better the result. its going to take a week or two of completely consistant ignoring. you have to have the fortitude to do it.Some parents dont. I can say from my own experience and advice taken by my friends that it absolutely works, but you have to understand the pyschology of it, and actually DO IT full out.


I think letting a child cry for two hours is a little excessive. They are developing trust, along with other emotions, and they need to know that their Parent is there. I can actually see both sides of the coin, but they have to know that their Parents are there. I'm not saying that any of you are wrong, so please don't slap me with the written word. We all want healthy Children, mentally, and physically. JMHO....


----------



## KDENISE977

Thank you.   My son has a killer bruise on his head from falling I his crib against the rail


----------



## KDENISE977

Roman said:
			
		

> I think letting a child cry for two hours is a little excessive. They are developing trust, along with other emotions, and they need to know that their Parent is there. I can actually see both sides of the coin, but they have to know that their Parents are there. I'm not saying that any of you are wrong, so please don't slap me with the written word. We all want healthy Children, mentally, and physically. JMHO....



Also. This is what MY mother told me, mother of 5.


----------



## somdfunguy

My little girl was fighting hard tonight.


----------



## KDENISE977

I thank everyone for their opinions and realize now that every child is different.  Thanks to all who commented.  My son is now happily asleep because he's now sick with his allergies.  Poor little man can't catch a break.


----------



## doubtfull24

Happy to report my little man slept all night long for the first time in a long time. The only thing I did different was gave him half almond milk half water in his bottle. I guess I will have to see how tonight goes


----------



## KDENISE977

doubtfull24 said:
			
		

> Happy to report my little man slept all night long for the first time in a long time. The only thing I did different was gave him half almond milk half water in his bottle. I guess I will have to see how tonight goes



Mine did too !!  Too bad it was probly due to the Benedryl he needed to stop all the snot and coughing.


----------



## somdfunguy

Mine slept 8-5:30 so maybe there was something in the air last night.


----------



## KDENISE977

AND he skipped his PM nap all together (he decided to rip his diaper off and take a crap in his crib at daycare so no sheets=no nap).  I may have them try no PM nap one day next week and see if that helps the nights?!


----------



## libertytyranny

Roman said:


> I think letting a child cry for two hours is a little excessive. They are developing trust, along with other emotions, and they need to know that their Parent is there. I can actually see both sides of the coin, but they have to know that their Parents are there. I'm not saying that any of you are wrong, so please don't slap me with the written word. We all want healthy Children, mentally, and physically. JMHO....



I disagree. Especially if a pattern has developed where crying gets results. I have found children whose parents go running at every single moment of discomfort to be spoiled and unable to cope or problem solve.there is a difference between "I am hurt" and "I am used to you putting me to sleep and I demand that" knowing the difference is simple if you allow yourself to realize that every moment of discomfort does not have to be relieved.

But that's a parental philosophy that's unlikely to change..some parents feel their purpose is the shelter and save their kid from everything, some believe it is more important for them to feel consequences of their actions so they may make associations and learn. I happen to fall in the latter, and it also happens to be backed up by research and most theories of learning. Funny story: the other day monster was playing with the decorative screen I have..I have told her on many occasions not to touch it, but being a classic 15month old, that just means she looks at me before she messes with it  anyway, my general course of action is to tell her no, and remove her from the area..this time, I let her pull it down on herself (its pretty light and unlikely to actually hurt her) and it was leaning on her back and she started getting upset and started hollering mo mo momomommmmm..I let her sit there for a minute before I saved her..she has not touched it since 

Regardless, good luck to the mommas with sleep issue babies, being sleepy does not make for the most patient or happy mother


----------



## somdfunguy

always forgetting the fathers (not that im having sleep issues)


----------



## libertytyranny

somdfunguy said:


> always forgetting the fathers (not that im having sleep issues)



Sorry, and I know some good ones too


----------



## KDENISE977

Wishing everyone's babies restful happy sleep


----------



## somdfunguy

Easily fell asleep tonight


----------



## KDENISE977

Keep this tread going.    Slept all night again last night !!!   Didn't get up till almost 8 this morning.   Blueberry muffins were a hit !


----------



## somdfunguy

530 this morning but she ate and was back asleep by 630


----------



## Roman

libertytyranny said:


> I disagree. Especially if a pattern has developed where crying gets results. I have found children whose parents go running at every single moment of discomfort to be spoiled and unable to cope or problem solve.there is a difference between "I am hurt" and "I am used to you putting me to sleep and I demand that" knowing the difference is simple if you allow yourself to realize that every moment of discomfort does not have to be relieved.
> 
> But that's a parental philosophy that's unlikely to change..some parents feel their purpose is the shelter and save their kid from everything, some believe it is more important for them to feel consequences of their actions so they may make associations and learn. I happen to fall in the latter, and it also happens to be backed up by research and most theories of learning. Funny story: the other day monster was playing with the decorative screen I have..I have told her on many occasions not to touch it, but being a classic 15month old, that just means she looks at me before she messes with it  anyway, my general course of action is to tell her no, and remove her from the area..this time, I let her pull it down on herself (its pretty light and unlikely to actually hurt her) and it was leaning on her back and she started getting upset and started hollering mo mo momomommmmm..I let her sit there for a minute before I saved her..she has not touched it since
> 
> Regardless, good luck to the mommas with sleep issue babies, being sleepy does not make for the most patient or happy mother


I do agree with you, that you can't solve all of their problems, and I do believe in letting them cry, and to learn how to soothe themselves back to sleep. But 2 hours is far too long imo. When my kids woke up at night, it was "Business only". No playing, and no bottle. Just a sip of water, and a diaper change, and a kiss. I'm not saying that you are wrong. Everyone has their own opinion, and that's what makes the world so interesting.


----------



## Tigerlily

doubtfull24 said:


> I know how you feel it is week to week with us as well. We do have a schedule he knows we give him a bath and get his pj's on and he is ready to go to sleep. He usually gets up between 7:30 and 8 then I rock him and he has a nap around 11 or 12 depending on how tired he is.He will usually sleep for an hour and a half or 2 hours. I try and get him to nap again later around 4 some days he does others he fights it.



Is there a book you were given that states a baby, mini toddler should sleep 18 hours a day?  One day you will be wishing your child wanted you to spend time with them. I am all for structure and schedules but the baby is just that a baby. It is not realistic that the baby will do and follow what you want it to do. If you wanted to raise something and provide it with minimal attention then you should get a cat, or maybe even a fish.


----------



## KDENISE977

Tigerlily said:


> Is there a book you were given that states a baby, mini toddler should sleep 18 hours a day?  One day you will be wishing your child wanted you to spend time with them. I am all for structure and schedules but the baby is just that a baby. It is not realistic that the baby will do and follow what you want it to do. *If you wanted to raise something and provide it with minimal attention then you should get a cat, or maybe even a fish.*



You are wrong for this and it makes no sense.  Why would you bother to even comment if you were going to be rude or nasty?  Negative comments in a thread about children helps no one.


----------



## Tigerlily

KDENISE977 said:


> You are wrong for this and it makes no sense.  Why would you bother to even comment if you were going to be rude or nasty?  Negative comments in a thread about children helps no one.



Wow, this coming from someone who has openly admitted on the Internet that you gve your baby Tylenol so you can sleep or have alone time. I have children, I love them and I wish they were little again. I gaurantee you it will get harder in different ways as they grow. My point is that children are not convenient. We cannot just shove them in the fridge as left overs. If you want I will be happy to let you meet my children.


----------



## KDENISE977

Tigerlily said:


> Wow, this coming from someone who has openly admitted on the Internet that you gve your baby Tylenol so you can sleep or have alone time. I have children, I love them and I wish they were little again. I gaurantee you it will get harder in different ways as they grow. My point is that children are not convenient. We cannot just shove them in the fridge as left overs. If you want I will be happy to let you meet my children.



and MY point was you were offering no help, only being nasty.  Who does that help?:shrug:  What's the point in being mean?


----------



## Roman

I always thought that trying to have a "schedule" when the kids were babies, drove me absolutely crazy. So I just rolled with the flow. It made being a Mother so much easier. Before we know it, they turn in to little Human Beings, and their schedule is normal.


----------



## Tigerlily

Roman said:


> I always thought that trying to have a "schedule" when the kids were babies, drove me absolutely crazy. So I just rolled with the flow. It made being a Mother so much easier. Before we know it, they turn in to little Human Beings, and their schedule is normal.



Thank you, as you managed to state this much more eloquently than I did. Being a parent in and of itself is a lifelong adventure, it is tough, stressful an inconvenient at times, of course.

In reality though this stage only lasts a few years and those that are upset that the schedule does not work right now will one day look back and cherish those days. I still love seeing my children sleep as even at 22 and younger I can still see that baby face that I brought home.


----------



## doubtfull24

Tigerlily said:


> Is there a book you were given that states a baby, mini toddler should sleep 18 hours a day?  One day you will be wishing your child wanted you to spend time with them. I am all for structure and schedules but the baby is just that a baby. It is not realistic that the baby will do and follow what you want it to do. If you wanted to raise something and provide it with minimal attention then you should get a cat, or maybe even a fish.



 I am sorry. I have no clue what you are talking about? Raise something with minimal attention? My son has all of my attention. Since the day he was born for your information. What is wrong with wanting your child to get a good night sleep nothing in my opinion. I spend almost all day everyday with my boys! :shrug:

 Also... Having had a child when I was younger and now that I am older believe me I appreciate everything more! I enjoy every moment I can with my son he truly is a gift from god and I love him more than anything. His life is not an inconvenience for me in any way shape or form because my life is for him. So maybe you should think before you assume and just make a statement like that!


----------



## KDENISE977

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> Thank you, as you managed to state this much more eloquently than I did. Being a parent in and of itself is a lifelong adventure, it is tough, stressful an inconvenient at times, of course.
> 
> In reality though this stage only lasts a few years and those that are upset that the schedule does not work right now will one day look back and cherish those days. I still love seeing my children sleep as even at 22 and younger I can still see that baby face that I brought home.



No.  She managed to say it in a way which wasnt demeaning or hostile.   You should try it !!


----------



## pelers

We did not have a good night last night.  Fun trip to the ER with a 104 temp.  He managed to doze off a couple of times but every time within 5 minutes they wanted to take his temperature, or get him to drink something.  Got home about 1am, he was awake again at 4:30am.  

He was up again at about 7:30 this morning, chipper enough.  Still a touch of fever, but nothing scary.  Daddy is staying home with him today, I'm jealous.  I want a day of snuggly bebe.


----------



## KDENISE977

Awwww so sorry to hear he's not feeling good.  Daycare said a flu is going around.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Roman said:


> I think letting a child cry for two hours is a little excessive. They are developing trust, along with other emotions, and they need to know that their Parent is there. I can actually see both sides of the coin, but they have to know that their Parents are there. I'm not saying that any of you are wrong, so please don't slap me with the written word. We all want healthy Children, mentally, and physically. JMHO....


I think two hours is a little excessive for an infant as well. Personnally, I never had to let my cry for more than 5 minutes (very rare occassions about 10). I'm pretty sure I'd have a hard time with longer than that  NO, I know I would have a hard time with longer than that. 


somdfunguy said:


> always forgetting the fathers (not that im having sleep issues)



guilty. I do forget about the fathers. She's a lucky little girl to have one so involved.


----------



## somdfunguy

on sat she was so tired but wouldn't fall asleep. I set her in her crib, she cried for about 15 mins, then woke up happy and talking to herself like always.


----------



## KDENISE977

Uhhhh...  let him cry it out last night for about 15-20 minutes at about 3:00 a.m. he eventually sat down and went back to sleep (small victory).  However, tonight, different story.  His normal 7:00 bed time has been shot to hell, I tried getting him into his crib at 7:00-7:30 and he screamed, and I don't mean cried, I mean SCREEEAMED, high pitched, not normal, wailing.... my husband eventually made me go get him.  EPIC FAIL.


----------



## Nickel

KDENISE977 said:


> Uhhhh...  let him cry it out last night for about 15-20 minutes at about 3:00 a.m. he eventually sat down and went back to sleep (small victory).  However, tonight, different story.  His normal 7:00 bed time has been shot to hell, I tried getting him into his crib at 7:00-7:30 and he screamed, and I don't mean cried, I mean SCREEEAMED, high pitched, not normal, wailing.... my husband eventually made me go get him.  EPIC FAIL.


 My son spent his toddler years testing the boundaries, asserting whatever sense of independence he thought he had and generally just driving me crazy.  It's a wonder I made it out alive.  Good luck.


----------



## KDENISE977

Nickel said:
			
		

> My son spent his toddler years testing the boundaries, asserting whatever sense of independence he thought he had and generally just driving me crazy.  It's a wonder I made it out alive.  Good luck.



Please tell me he's at least happy NOW?!?!


----------



## Nickel

KDENISE977 said:


> Please tell me he's at least happy NOW?!?!


Yes he is, and he was quite happy then too.   When he turned 4 it was like someone flipped a switch and he calmed WAY down.  He's 10 now and is a typical (very active) 10 year old boy.  But those toddler years....


----------



## KDENISE977

Nickel said:


> Yes he is, and he was quite happy then too.   When he turned 4 it was like someone flipped a switch and he calmed WAY down.  He's 10 now and is a typical (very active) 10 year old boy.  But those toddler years....



  This gives me hope.  I read on one of these threads that all kids are different and I am tending to believe that.  My son isn't just crying, he's screaming like he's been stuck with a zillion pins...


----------



## Nickel

KDENISE977 said:


> This gives me hope.  I read on one of these threads that all kids are different and I am tending to believe that.  My son isn't just crying, he's screaming like he's been stuck with a zillion pins...



Yep, all kids are different and there are no rules.  What works for one won't work for the other and as Kwillia often states, kids that grow up in the same house can turn out completely different. My brothers and I are nothing alike and my step-brothers are like night and day.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

KDENISE977 said:


> Uhhhh...  let him cry it out last night for about 15-20 minutes at about 3:00 a.m. he eventually sat down and went back to sleep (small victory).  However, tonight, different story.  His normal 7:00 bed time has been shot to hell, I tried getting him into his crib at 7:00-7:30 and he screamed, and I don't mean cried, I mean SCREEEAMED, high pitched, not normal, wailing.... my husband eventually made me go get him.  EPIC FAIL.


maybe 7 is too soon for him? Have you tried adjusting his night time? and after he screamed, what time did you eventually put him to bed? and how?


KDENISE977 said:


> This gives me hope.  I read on one of these threads that all kids are different and I am tending to believe that.  My son isn't just crying, he's screaming like he's been stuck with a zillion pins...



all kids are different. Once you get past the toddler years, then you have the school age years. Then the dreaded teenage years. Then the college years  Then if you are lucky, they'll marry and have kids of their own, and you'll worry about all of them. : Once a mom, always a mom.

BTW, there are enjoyable days also.  More than the bad ones


----------



## doubtfull24

Fingers crossed tonight will make 4 nights in a row little man has slept all night


----------



## KDENISE977

We are having an bad week I'm afraid.  Up around 11 or 12 then again at 3.  Lay him back down, and he's back asleep usually pretty quickly.  Good for you though !!


----------



## doubtfull24

Last night wasn't great but I can't complain... Also had his Ent Appt today.


----------



## animalluvr4life

doubtfull24 you put up something to buy not  a link to how the apt went.  just fyi


----------



## doubtfull24

animalluvr4life said:


> doubtfull24 you put up something to buy not  a link to how the apt went.  just fyi



 What do you mean?


----------



## animalluvr4life

doubtfull24 said:


> What do you mean?



there was something there before in your post guess u fixed it and are now calling me dumb and pretending u didn't see your own screw up.  wish i had taken a screen shot to show you but i didn't.


----------



## somdfunguy

animalluvr4life said:


> there was something there before in your post guess u fixed it and are now calling me dumb and pretending u didn't see your own screw up.  wish i had taken a screen shot to show you but i didn't.



You have adware on your machine. This is what is causing some words to be links.  Only you see this.


----------



## animalluvr4life

somdfunguy said:


> You have adware on your machine. This is what is causing some words to be links.  Only you see this.



thanks now i got it ..thought she posted a link that is why i asked...never knew this could happen.


----------



## doubtfull24

somdfunguy said:


> You have adware on your machine. This is what is causing some words to be links.  Only you see this.



 I was wondering what she was talking about!!


----------



## doubtfull24

animalluvr4life said:


> there was something there before in your post guess u fixed it and are now calling me dumb and pretending u didn't see your own screw up.  wish i had taken a screen shot to show you but i didn't.





 Wasn't me... Shouldn't assume things ?


----------



## KDENISE977

Fixin up to be a right crappy evening of sleep...  wide awake and bouncing !  Actually having family in this weekend who can help me with the situation.     Wow, can't imagine what it's like to have an actual family member in the same area code !!!!!!!!


----------



## doubtfull24

We had a rough night as well. Since little man had his surgery yesterday! Hope the rest of the week goes better for you. Also enjoy your family this weekend!!!


----------



## pelers

We have time zone confusion.  Spent a week in central time, now we have naptimes and bedtimes all over the map.  Who knew that one little hour would screw things up so majorly?


----------



## KDENISE977

So we have tried to eliminatethe afternoon naps and he IS sleeping through the night since Saturday, but super cranky from like 5-6 because he wants to sleep. Not sure if it's worth him being so cranky and fighting to keep him awake so he can sleep through the night.


----------



## doubtfull24

KDENISE977 said:


> So we have tried to eliminatethe afternoon naps and he IS sleeping through the night since Saturday, but super cranky from like 5-6 because he wants to sleep. Not sure if it's worth him being so cranky and fighting to keep him awake so he can sleep through the night.



 I notice when my little man doesn't have the naps he needs he gets overly tired and doesn't sleep well at night. Since his surgery he has only slept threw the night twice but is taking better naps and overall seems happier and pain free except for pain from the surgery. Everyday I see a little improvement. I really hope the tubes help and having his adenoids removed helps with drainage and helps prevent him from getting more ear infections. I notice he doesn't snore anymore which is good. 

I think you should let him have his nap if not everyday then a few days a week that way the time you get to spend with him at night is better. Since he won't be so cranky. Ultimately you are his mother and you will do what you think is best for your little man because no one knows him better than you do. If it bothers you to see him cranky and super tired let him nap. Yes it sucks getting up with him in the middle of the night but I keep telling myself it won't last forever!


----------



## KDENISE977

doubtfull24 said:


> I notice when my little man doesn't have the naps he needs he gets overly tired and doesn't sleep well at night. Since his surgery he has only slept threw the night twice but is taking better naps and overall seems happier and pain free except for pain from the surgery. Everyday I see a little improvement. I really hope the tubes help and having his adenoids removed helps with drainage and helps prevent him from getting more ear infections. I notice he doesn't snore anymore which is good.
> 
> I think you should let him have his nap if not everyday then a few days a week that way the time you get to spend with him at night is better. Since he won't be so cranky. Ultimately you are his mother and you will do what you think is best for your little man because no one knows him better than you do. If it bothers you to see him cranky and super tired let him nap. Yes it sucks getting up with him in the middle of the night but I keep telling myself it won't last forever!



My other thought was that he'll be moving to a new toddler room at daycare in a few months, where they only get 1 nap per day and it's from 12-2.  If he falls asleep tonight, I'll let him sleep for just a little bit and we'll just see how this works out for a few days, if he stays cranky, I'll go back to the afternoon 1/2 hour nap.


----------



## KDENISE977

HATE TO JINX ANYTHING TONIGHT, but when I picked him up from school/daycare the teacher said she thinks he's fine w/o P.M. nap.  However, he fell asleep again the moment he hit his playpen, so I let him sleep for about 35 minutes.  I then woke him, we played for a bit and ran around.  Fed him his dinner about 6ish and by 7:15 he was yawning again.  Gave him his P.M. warm milk and he's been out since.  CROSSING ALL FINGERS he has a good night.


----------



## pelers

KDENISE977 said:


> HATE TO JINX ANYTHING TONIGHT, but when I picked him up from school/daycare the teacher said she thinks he's fine w/o P.M. nap.  However, he fell asleep again the moment he hit his playpen, so I let him sleep for about 35 minutes.  I then woke him, we played for a bit and ran around.  Fed him his dinner about 6ish and by 7:15 he was yawning again.  Gave him his P.M. warm milk and he's been out since.  CROSSING ALL FINGERS he has a good night.



How'd it go?


----------



## doubtfull24

pelers said:


> We have time zone confusion.  Spent a week in central time, now we have naptimes and bedtimes all over the map.  Who knew that one little hour would screw things up so majorly?





 How is your little man doing? Hope he is sleeping back on schedule..Take care


----------



## KDENISE977

slept all night again last night

I did let him nap from 5-5:30 too.  He didn't get cranky this way, bedtime was 8:00


----------



## pelers

doubtfull24 said:


> How is your little man doing? Hope he is sleeping back on schedule..Take care



Fortunately he got back on schedule fairly quickly.  All has been peaceful, except for those lovely pre-bedtime meltdowns!  Trying to find the sweet spot... too early and he stays up for hours playing; too late and we have a puddle of slapping, screaming, throwing himself on the floor and rolling around toddler.

Last night went well.  He had just started to get a bit fussy, he let out one indignant shriek when we kissed him goodnight and shut his door and promptly passed out.  He's going to visit his grandparents for the weekend, so we'll be back to square 1 on Monday


----------



## KDENISE977

pelers said:


> Fortunately he got back on schedule fairly quickly.  All has been peaceful, except for those lovely pre-bedtime meltdowns!  Trying to find the sweet spot... too early and he stays up for hours playing; too late and we have a puddle of slapping, screaming, throwing himself on the floor and rolling around toddler.
> 
> Last night went well.  He had just started to get a bit fussy, he let out one indignant shriek when we kissed him goodnight and shut his door and promptly passed out.  He's going to visit his grandparents for the weekend, so we'll be back to square 1 on Monday



Oh what fun times !!  Does he sleep in a crib or toddler bed?


----------



## pelers

KDENISE977 said:


> Oh what fun times !!  Does he sleep in a crib or toddler bed?



Crib, but I'll be setting up his big boy bed while he's away this weekend!  Skipping the toddler bed and going right on to a twin size since I'm going to need the crib mattress for the newbie in another 6 months or so.

Still undecided about whether I should put the mattress/box spring on the frame I have, or just leave them on the floor until he's a bit more proficient at climbing in and out.


----------



## doubtfull24

pelers said:


> Crib, but I'll be setting up his big boy bed while he's away this weekend!  Skipping the toddler bed and going right on to a twin size since I'm going to need the crib mattress for the newbie in another 6 months or so.
> 
> Still undecided about whether I should put the mattress/box spring on the frame I have, or just leave them on the floor until he's a bit more proficient at climbing in and out.




 CONGRATS


----------



## KDENISE977

pelers said:


> Crib, but I'll be setting up his big boy bed while he's away this weekend!  Skipping the toddler bed and going right on to a twin size since I'm going to need the crib mattress for the newbie in another 6 months or so.
> 
> Still undecided about whether I should put the mattress/box spring on the frame I have, or just leave them on the floor until he's a bit more proficient at climbing in and out.



Yes, that's what we're doing as well, twin bed, probly on the floor with some bed rails.  Moving the crib that converts to the toddler bed over to Nana's for when he visits.


----------



## KDENISE977

Lance2U said:


> just an idea. Bed, Bath, & Beyond has those Aerobeds, which also come in handy if you have a guest or someone sleepover in the guest room. & not a (u know what).
> 
> meaning, a friend or a relative just stopping by or visiting to see the sites @ the beach. Especially when u have folks (relatives that is) that are scattered everywhere as it is.
> 
> ok, i`ll hush & delete this soon, sorry 4 getting in2 y`alls thread.



But why would we buy a inflatable bed?  Maybe I don't understand, but it's not a temporary kid we have?  I don't mean that to sound disrespectful in any way either:shrug:


----------



## KDENISE977

Like I said wasn't being rude or disrespectful.


----------



## pelers

Didn't get the toddler bed in over the weekend   But I did get the closet organizer system installed!  My kid has more clothes than I do 

Upon some reflection I realized that the twin mattress and box springs I had planned to use were mine as a child.  Which makes them a good 20+ years old.  Sooo I'm thinking perhaps it could be mattress shopping time.


----------



## doubtfull24

pelers said:


> Didn't get the toddler bed in over the weekend   But I did get the closet organizer system installed!  My kid has more clothes than I do
> 
> Upon some reflection I realized that the twin mattress and box springs I had planned to use were mine as a child.  Which makes them a good 20+ years old.  Sooo I'm thinking perhaps it could be mattress shopping time.



 I want to get a closet organizer as well! Don't feel bad my little man has more clothes than me also! I would rather spend money on them than myself. I like my crib because it converts into a toddler bed. Also little man has slept all night for 2 days !


----------



## pelers

doubtfull24 said:


> I want to get a closet organizer as well! Don't feel bad my little man has more clothes than me also! I would rather spend money on them than myself. I like my crib because it converts into a toddler bed. Also little man has slept all night for 2 days !



The crib I have converts into a toddler bed also, but it converts to a full size mattress.  Plus I'm going to be using the crib for #2.  I already have a nice set of matching twin frames that I can use as big kid beds, plus it seems that sheets in twin size seem to be a lot more common than those in full.

ETA:  For closet organizers I'd suggest Amazon!  I got the Rubbermaid 4-8ft system from Walmart (who had it by mistake, it's not something they usually stock).  Lowes had them also (for a lot more money) but a quick price check showed that if I'd been patient I could have saved $20 or so ordering the same system from Amazon.  I'll try to remember to post a picture tonight of how it came out.


----------



## KDENISE977

Kiddo's been sleeping through the night pretty good (don't want to jinx it).


----------



## doubtfull24

KDENISE977 said:


> Kiddo's been sleeping through the night pretty good (don't want to jinx it).



 Mine has been as well!


----------



## pelers

Off to do some price comparisons for the big boy bed!  Wheeee 

In other news I want to cry half the time, he's getting so big.  Goes up and down the stairs like a big boy, he's starting to say please and thank you and *sniffle sniffle*


----------



## KDENISE977

pelers said:


> Off to do some price comparisons for the big boy bed!  Wheeee
> 
> In other news I want to cry half the time, he's getting so big.  Goes up and down the stairs like a big boy, he's starting to say please and thank you and *sniffle sniffle*



Oh my, that's exciting !!!  

And mine is gettin big SO fast.  They are teaching him so much at daycare, I can't keep up.... he moo's and quacks and gives kisses.  Of course he says "da da", never "mom".  He got me again the other day while in line at the grocery store, he was throwing things out of my purse and I kept saying "Please stop that", and he kept swiping his hand accross his chest... over and over, every time I said that.  Well, apparently the hand swipe accross the chest means "Please"    I do hope he gets the stairs soon, that worries me, hard wood stairs..yikes


----------



## pelers

pelers said:


> Off to do some price comparisons for the big boy bed!  Wheeee



First night


----------



## kwillia

pelers said:


> First night



Awwww! Enjoy seeing him snuggled in his big boy bed now! Before you know it... he'll be off for a 4 day weekend of camping and who knows what and you'll be glancing in his room only to see an empty bed! Don't blink... they grow up fast...


----------



## KDENISE977

YAY for big boy beds !!I cannot wait.. I say that now, but we just bought furniture for our spare bedroom so when Chase is sick or won't sleep we can go into that room and we can all get some sleep.    Here's to hoping !!  Good luck pelers !!


----------



## pelers

Color me shocked! He was up playing for quite awhile, but actually crawled back into bed and covered up to pass out!


----------



## KDENISE977

pelers said:


> Color me shocked! He was up playing for quite awhile, but actually crawled back into bed and covered up to pass out!



Is his room on the 2nd floor?  That's what scares the hell out of me.  I can get baby gates for his door and for in front of the stairs, just have awful feelings they would fail and he'd take a tumble down our HARD WOOD stairs.


----------



## pelers

KDENISE977 said:


> Is his room on the 2nd floor?  That's what scares the hell out of me.  I can get baby gates for his door and for in front of the stairs, just have awful feelings they would fail and he'd take a tumble down our HARD WOOD stairs.



It is, but he's awesome with stairs. I also child proofed his doorknob so he can't escape.


----------



## somdfunguy

pelers said:


> It is, but he's awesome with stairs. I also child proofed his doorknob so he can't escape.



What if there is a fire?


----------



## pelers

somdfunguy said:


> What if there is a fire?



Then my bedroom is next door to his so at worst we'll burn to death together.


----------



## KDENISE977

How do you babyproof door handles?  We don't have the normal round ones, ours are the all artsy stainless looks like a curved L shape??
Pix will be available if you need,


----------



## pelers

KDENISE977 said:


> How do you babyproof door handles?  We don't have the normal round ones, ours are the all artsy stainless looks like a curved L shape??
> Pix will be available if you need,



Damn phone ate my reply. 

We have the round knobs. They have plastic covers you can get that just spin unless gripped just so. I think I'll be going to Lowes to get a replacement knob, though. His has a push lock on it. On the inside lol.


----------



## animalluvr4life

pelers  can't you just reverse the door handle so it locks on the outside (is that an option) instead of buying a new doornob?


----------



## pelers

animalluvr4life said:


> pelers  can't you just reverse the door handle so it locks on the outside (is that an option) instead of buying a new doornob?



Oh, probably, but it just seems wrong to be able to lock my kiddo into his room. Even though that's technically what I'm doing with the childproof knob.

I don't think it's at all logical, but there it is.


----------



## pelers

Night #2 not as successful as #1, but still a win.  I put a pillow on the floor at the foot of his bed (in the event he takes another header off it trying to play with the light switch).  He curled up on that pillow (with his lovey blanket) and passed out.


----------



## Pushrod

pelers said:


> Damn phone ate my reply.
> 
> We have the round knobs. They have plastic covers you can get that just spin unless gripped just so. I think I'll be going to Lowes to get a replacement knob, though. His has a push lock on it. On the inside lol.



A less expensive alternative is to just slather grease all over the knob.


----------



## animalluvr4life

pelers said:


> Oh, probably, but it just seems wrong to be able to lock my kiddo into his room. Even though that's technically what I'm doing with the childproof knob.
> 
> I don't think it's at all logical, but there it is.



only reason i suggested reversing it was so he couldn't lock himself in and you not be able to get to him..if its on the outside u have control over it not him and i seriously doubt you would lock your own kid in his room.


----------



## pelers

Pushrod said:


> A less expensive alternative is to just slather grease all over the knob.



Bahaha, I'd have a crying child until I came and rescued him from his own messy hands.  If he gets anything sticky on his hands he will seriously just sit there, holding them out in front of him and being upset until they get cleaned off.  OCD bebe.



animalluvr4life said:


> only reason i suggested reversing it was so he couldn't lock himself in and you not be able to get to him..if its on the outside u have control over it not him and i seriously doubt you would lock your own kid in his room.



Ohh I wouldn't.  Probably.


----------



## pelers

So I get him tucked in tonight and head out to my car to pick up the pizza I ordered. I look up and he's standing in the window (standing on the window sill) grinning and waving at me.

Doh =(


----------



## pelers

Had our first accident in the new bed.  Mattress protector worked excellently!

Amazon.com: Newpoint Terry Twin Waterproof Mattress Protector: Home & Kitchen


----------



## KDENISE977

We are, beleive it or not, back to sleeping in his Joovy, but at least he's sleeping all night long !!!  Not happening in his crib.  I'm figuring that in a month or so, we'll be 18 months and ready to convert to toddler bed.  ALSO, big help, IS NOT HAVING AN AFTERNOON NAP !!  Helped a TON, he's now alseep by 8 p.m. and mommy and daddy get our time


----------



## withrespect

KDENISE977 said:


> We are, beleive it or not, back to sleeping in his Joovy, but at least he's sleeping all night long !!!  Not happening in his crib.  I'm figuring that in a month or so, we'll be 18 months and ready to convert to toddler bed.  ALSO, big help, IS NOT HAVING AN AFTERNOON NAP !!  Helped a TON, he's now alseep by 8 p.m. and mommy and daddy get our time



1.)  What is a Joovy?

2.)  Your son doesn't have a nap at all during the day?


----------



## KDENISE977

withrespect said:


> 1.)  What is a Joovy?
> 
> 2.)  Your son doesn't have a nap at all during the day?



Joovy is an oversized play pen that currently serves as his bed with pillow.  It's HUGE, 10 sq feet I think.

Naps are given at daycare in the a.m. and p.m.  We've eliminated the p.m. nap and he sleeps all night now.  He's had ear infections/viruses etc and gotten so used to sleeping in his Joovy, the pediatrician says to stop fighting with him about the crib, we tried the CIO method and it doesn't work, he flails everywhere to the point he injurs himself, so, he's in Joovy


----------



## withrespect

KDENISE977 said:


> Joovy is an oversized play pen that currently serves as his bed with pillow.  It's HUGE, 10 sq feet I think.
> 
> Naps are given at daycare in the a.m. and p.m.  We've eliminated the p.m. nap and he sleeps all night now.  He's had ear infections/viruses etc and gotten so used to sleeping in his Joovy, the pediatrician says to stop fighting with him about the crib, we tried the CIO method and it doesn't work, he flails everywhere to the point he injurs himself, so, he's in Joovy



Gotcha... lol I looked up joovy on google and it showed a stroller.  I was thinking "he is sleeping in a stroller? :wr:

Bubba only takes 1 nap as we... From around 10:00 - 11:00 at daycare.

He has been sleeping through the night, it is just getting him to go to sleep that is the problem.


----------



## somdfunguy

Wirelessly posted (Samsung Galaxy S III )

Glad to read!


----------



## withrespect

somdfunguy said:


> Wirelessly posted (Samsung Galaxy S III )
> 
> Glad to read!



:wr: ?


----------



## somdfunguy

Wirelessly posted (Samsung Galaxy S III )

KDenise's post


----------



## pelers

So about 6:30am I'm woken up by shrieking toddler.  I usually give him a cup of milk in the mornings, so I go down to get that ready.  He's still shrieking (not panicked, just... noise, interspersed with his honey pot music).

I bring the bottle back up and he's sitting in the middle of his bed, blanket wrapped around himself with his turtle nightlight in his lap.  Boy gives me this totally sulky look, looks up at the overhead light and says "On!"

Hmm.  Perhaps he doesn't like the dark.  This could be a very long winter.


----------



## Pushrod

pelers said:


> So about 6:30am I'm woken up by shrieking toddler.  I usually give him a cup of milk in the mornings, so I go down to get that ready.  He's still shrieking (not panicked, just... noise, interspersed with his honey pot music).
> 
> I bring the bottle back up and he's sitting in the middle of his bed, blanket wrapped around himself with his turtle nightlight in his lap.  Boy gives me this totally sulky look, looks up at the overhead light and says "On!"
> 
> Hmm.  Perhaps he doesn't like the dark.  This could be a very long winter.



My boy is the opposite, he can't sleep with any type of light on. 

He does have the turtle light that I think your talking about, it shines stars through its shell onto the cealing.


----------



## pelers

Pushrod said:


> My boy is the opposite, he can't sleep with any type of light on.
> 
> He does have the turtle light that I think your talking about, it shines stars through its shell onto the cealing.



Oh, he SLEEPS with the lights out just fine!  He just doesn't like being awake in the dark, apparently.


----------



## KDENISE977

pelers said:


> Oh, he SLEEPS with the lights out just fine!  He just doesn't like being awake in the dark, apparently.



Me neither, give him hugs


----------



## KDENISE977

Pushrod said:


> My boy is the opposite, he can't sleep with any type of light on.
> 
> He does have the turtle light that I think your talking about, it shines stars through its shell onto the cealing.



Is it called a "dream light"?  My mother asked me if I had one of those??


----------



## withrespect

KDENISE977 said:


> Is it called a "dream light"?  My mother asked me if I had one of those??



 Hate that commercial... That and "happy nappers."


----------



## KDENISE977

withrespect said:


> Hate that commercial... That and "happy nappers."



Hmmm...don't recall a happy napper....BUT DOES IT MAKE THEM TAKE NAPS??


----------



## withrespect

KDENISE977 said:


> Hmmm...don't recall a happy napper....BUT DOES IT MAKE THEM TAKE NAPS??


----------



## KDENISE977

withrespect said:


> View attachment 89603



Oh, yes, you're right,


----------



## islandgrl

I've been reading this thread since it started it makes me laugh, my girls turned 2 in June, they still wake up at night. I have one that throws horrible tantrums in the middle of the night occasionally for no good reason. For the first 17 months my husband & I rarely got more than 2 hours of uninterrupted sleep at night. I also have an 8 y/o who still wakes up in the middle of the night sometimes & I have to get him settled back down a few times a month. So my advice to all of you who's kids have sleeping quirks is to be thankful you weren't blessed with twins or triplets.


----------



## KDENISE977

islandgrl said:


> I've been reading this thread since it started it makes me laugh, my girls turned 2 in June, they still wake up at night. I have one that throws horrible tantrums in the middle of the night occasionally for no good reason. For the first 17 months my husband & I rarely got more than 2 hours of uninterrupted sleep at night. I also have an 8 y/o who still wakes up in the middle of the night sometimes & I have to get him settled back down a few times a month. So my advice to all of you who's kids have sleeping quirks is to be thankful you weren't blessed with twins or triplets.



I am MORE than thankful !!  I also don't know how single mothers do it


----------



## islandgrl

KDENISE977 said:


> I am MORE than thankful !! I also don't know how single mothers do it


I can promise you I couldn't have done it without his help!


----------



## withrespect

islandgrl said:


> I've been reading this thread since it started it makes me laugh, my girls turned 2 in June, they still wake up at night. I have one that throws horrible tantrums in the middle of the night occasionally for no good reason. For the first 17 months my husband & I rarely got more than 2 hours of uninterrupted sleep at night. I also have an 8 y/o who still wakes up in the middle of the night sometimes & I have to get him settled back down a few times a month. So my advice to all of you who's kids have sleeping quirks is to be thankful you weren't blessed with twins or triplets.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

islandgrl said:


> I can promise you I couldn't have done it without his help!



Sure you could. I used to think the same thing. We do what we have to for our children. It's just easier with help. 

Some are luckier then others. Some have men that don't help at all. You just happen to not be one of those! You are very blessed. Good on you both!


----------



## pelers

KDENISE977 said:


> Is it called a "dream light"?  My mother asked me if I had one of those??



It's this thing.  They have a bunch of different types (turtles, ladybugs, etc)


----------



## somdfunguy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Sure you could. I used to think the same thing. We do what we have to for our children. It's just easier with help.
> 
> Some are luckier then others. Some have men that don't help at all. You just happen to not be one of those! You are very blessed. Good on you both!



And some have women that don't help at all.




pelers said:


> It's this thing.  They have a bunch of different types (turtles, ladybugs, etc)




I have the sea turtle and love it.


----------



## Pushrod

pelers said:


> It's this thing.  They have a bunch of different types (turtles, ladybugs, etc)



Yep, that's it. I didn't realize it had a sleep timer on it. I should have read the damn instructions instead of tossing them without a glance.


----------



## withrespect

Pushrod said:


> Yep, that's it. I didn't realize it had a sleep timer on it. I should have read the damn instructions instead of tossing them without a glance.



You're a dude aren't you?


----------



## Pushrod

withrespect said:


> You're a dude aren't you?



Well, duh!:shrug:


----------



## withrespect

Pushrod said:


> Well, duh!:shrug:


----------



## sockgirl77

KDENISE977 said:


> I also don't know how single mothers do it


Zoloft.


----------



## pelers

Pushrod said:


> Yep, that's it. I didn't realize it had a sleep timer on it. I should have read the damn instructions instead of tossing them without a glance.



These things come with instructions?


----------



## KDENISE977

Well, here we are again, finally sleeping through the night but... we need to start thinking toddler bed (or is it too early) and when we do convert to bed, new room as well.  That's a big adjustment I think... I've asked my mom and MIL and both are like :shrug:   They said they don't know how I"m gonna do it??


----------



## Pushrod

Okay, how does the sleep timer work on these damn things? I turned it on for the squirt last night and when I came to check on him an hour later the stars were still shining brightly. TIA


----------



## pelers

I know a lot of people start doing toddler bed when the munchkin gets to the point where they are trying to escape their cribs.  We made the decision to move to toddler bed because I need the crib for #2 and I wanted #1 to transition out of it far enough in advance that he didn't associate new bebe with "losing" his bed.  Some people are content to leave the kiddos in the crib until 3 years old.

For the actual process we went out and bought a twin mattress and box spring, one of those bed rails, two waterproof mattress protectors and two sets of sheets.  Since he's not even 2 yet I just put the mattress/box spring directly on the floor so he can easily get in and out and if he happens to fall out it's not so far to the ground.

The actual transition was pretty easy for us.  He spent a lot of time in our bed (we co-slept until he was 5 or 6 months, then we did a couple more months where we'd snuggle him to sleep in our bed before transplanting him to his crib) and we've done bedtime routine in our bed ever since (butt change, pajamas, tooth brushing, bedtime story, etc) so he's used to the idea of an actual bed.

Pretty sure I made some posts on this thread about the first couple of days in the big boy bed.  He does play for awhile before going to bed.  Less time now that it's getting dark early (and we put painters tape over his light switch so he couldn't turn the lights on).  With the exception of one time he has always crawled into his bed to pass out.  We had to make some furniture adjustments in his room (removing his lamp, repositioning furniture, window coverings, etc) but nothing major.  

He tore his mini blinds to shreds looking out the window.  Solution:  Leave them open, shorten the strings so he can't get to them.

He broke a curtain rod by yanking on the curtains.   Solution:  Take the stupid curtains down.  They were cutesy decorative things hung on a $2 Walmart curtain rod anyway.

We had to move his nightstand over so it was almost flush with his bed.  He'd stand between bed and night stand looking out the window until he passed out.  Unfortunately when he did this he was still half standing up (feet on floor, torso flopped over on bed) and he usually woke himself up sliding to the floor.

Other than little things like that (that you'll discover along the way) just make sure it's as child proofed as reasonably possible.  Outlet covers, anything breakable removed/placed waaaaaaay out of reach, strings from blinds, curtains, etc shortened so he can't reach them, child proof door knob cover or gate to prevent nocturnal escapes.  He'll get into absolutely everything for awhile before he gets bored with it.

I still really wish we had a video monitor.  Sometimes I'm just so damn curious about WTF is going on in there.  Over the weekend we accidentally shut a kitty in his bedroom with him for naptime.  No napping actually occurred and the cat is still pissed.


----------



## KDENISE977

pelers said:


> I know a lot of people start doing toddler bed when the munchkin gets to the point where they are trying to escape their cribs.  We made the decision to move to toddler bed because I need the crib for #2 and I wanted #1 to transition out of it far enough in advance that he didn't associate new bebe with "losing" his bed.  Some people are content to leave the kiddos in the crib until 3 years old.
> 
> For the actual process we went out and bought a twin mattress and box spring, one of those bed rails, two waterproof mattress protectors and two sets of sheets.  Since he's not even 2 yet I just put the mattress/box spring directly on the floor so he can easily get in and out and if he happens to fall out it's not so far to the ground.
> 
> The actual transition was pretty easy for us.  He spent a lot of time in our bed (we co-slept until he was 5 or 6 months, then we did a couple more months where we'd snuggle him to sleep in our bed before transplanting him to his crib) and we've done bedtime routine in our bed ever since (butt change, pajamas, tooth brushing, bedtime story, etc) so he's used to the idea of an actual bed.
> 
> Pretty sure I made some posts on this thread about the first couple of days in the big boy bed.  He does play for awhile before going to bed.  Less time now that it's getting dark early (and we put painters tape over his light switch so he couldn't turn the lights on).  With the exception of one time he has always crawled into his bed to pass out.  We had to make some furniture adjustments in his room (removing his lamp, repositioning furniture, window coverings, etc) but nothing major.
> 
> He tore his mini blinds to shreds looking out the window.  Solution:  Leave them open, shorten the strings so he can't get to them.
> 
> He broke a curtain rod by yanking on the curtains.   Solution:  Take the stupid curtains down.  They were cutesy decorative things hung on a $2 Walmart curtain rod anyway.
> 
> We had to move his nightstand over so it was almost flush with his bed.  He'd stand between bed and night stand looking out the window until he passed out.  Unfortunately when he did this he was still half standing up (feet on floor, torso flopped over on bed) and he usually woke himself up sliding to the floor.
> 
> Other than little things like that (that you'll discover along the way) just make sure it's as child proofed as reasonably possible.  Outlet covers, anything breakable removed/placed waaaaaaay out of reach, strings from blinds, curtains, etc shortened so he can't reach them, child proof door knob cover or gate to prevent nocturnal escapes.  He'll get into absolutely everything for awhile before he gets bored with it.
> 
> I still really wish we had a video monitor.  Sometimes I'm just so damn curious about WTF is going on in there.  Over the weekend we accidentally shut a kitty in his bedroom with him for naptime.  No napping actually occurred and the cat is still pissed.



LMAO about the cat.  No worries there, we have 2 boxers that aren't allowed near his room.  My concern is we're moving to a new room, new floor, and new bed all at once.  He'll be 18 months next month.  I can already see he'll be too big for the toddler bed convesion crib.  We will need to get a twin bed like you did and boxspring and rails.  I'll need to find out if they make the child proof door handles for french doors??  I've been putting him in the new room before we take a bath and he thinks it's fun to play in there.  It's got a TV and we do have a video monitor that I can put on top of the dresser in there.  OH, AND he's transitioning into a new big boy daycare room where they don't nap in cribs, that could help too.


----------



## islandgrl

The twinadoes are done with their cribs, they keep escaping so sadly I must convert to toddler beds. Everyone please say a prayer for my sanity it took me two hours yesterday to get them to stay in the bed at nap time & then an hour at bed time. I'm headed to the store to buy the bed rails & door knob covers here shortly I think I may need to swing by the liquor store for a case of wine as well, maybe even stop at the pharmacy for xanax.


----------



## KDENISE977

islandgrl said:


> The twinadoes are done with their cribs, they keep escaping so sadly I must convert to toddler beds. Everyone please say a prayer for my sanity it took me two hours yesterday to get them to stay in the bed at nap time & then an hour at bed time. I'm headed to the store to buy the bed rails & door knob covers here shortly I think I may need to swing by the liquor store for a case of wine as well, maybe even stop at the pharmacy for xanax.



2 kids at this age ? 

It would take me a case of wine !!!


----------



## MarieB

KDENISE977 said:


> Well, here we are again, finally sleeping through the night but... we need to start thinking toddler bed (or is it too early) and when we do convert to bed, new room as well.  That's a big adjustment I think... I've asked my mom and MIL and both are like :shrug:   They said they don't know how I"m gonna do it??




I kept mine in the crib as long as possible.  I used a crib tent with the 1st - that got us by for awhile until he was escaping that too.  The tent didn't work for the 2nd.

After that, we got the Ikea reversible bed for the 1st.  That really worked out great for us.


----------



## KDENISE977

MarieB said:


> I kept mine in the crib as long as possible.  I used a crib tent with the 1st - that got us by for awhile until he was escaping that too.  The tent didn't work for the 2nd.
> 
> After that, we got the Ikea reversible bed for the 1st.  That really worked out great for us.



My problem is the moving of rooms.  I really want him on the 2nd floor to vs. the first floor he's on now.  And he judging by how big he is, the crib he has that converts to a toddler bed will be too small for him.


----------



## pelers

KDENISE977 said:


> My problem is the moving of rooms.  I really want him on the 2nd floor to vs. the first floor he's on now.  And he judging by how big he is, the crib he has that converts to a toddler bed will be too small for him.



Can you do the transition in steps?  A twin mattress/box spring really isn't that big a pain to move around.  Maybe do that in his room first, give it a week or two then move it to the new room?  Or move the crib to the new room and swap it out in a few weeks?

I really think going straight to a twin is better than the toddler beds or the converted cribs.  Full mattresses are just a weird size.


----------



## MarieB

KDENISE977 said:


> My problem is the moving of rooms.  I really want him on the 2nd floor to vs. the first floor he's on now.  And he judging by how big he is, the crib he has that converts to a toddler bed will be too small for him.



Our crib converted too, but  we didn't use it for that purpose.  We made a big deal about a new bed and went with it.  Our kiddo slept on the floor on a sleeping bag next to the bed for awhile until he was comfortable with the bed.


----------



## KDENISE977

pelers said:


> Can you do the transition in steps?  A twin mattress/box spring really isn't that big a pain to move around.  Maybe do that in his room first, give it a week or two then move it to the new room?  Or move the crib to the new room and swap it out in a few weeks?
> 
> I really think going straight to a twin is better than the toddler beds or the converted cribs.  Full mattresses are just a weird size.



I think we are going to try to take current bed on that room for a bit first.


----------



## RareBreed

Great idea on how to repurpose your crib!


----------



## pelers

Last night was fun.  Managed to finish my final exam (got an A, yay!) and started rearranging the living room so I could get the tree set up.  About halfway through (right when all the furniture, toys, etc are creating an excellent barricade because they are all piled in the middle of the floor so I can vacuum around the edges) the toddler starts screeching.  It's almost midnight.

So I go up, get him settled (daddy is watching the newbie).  As soon as I leave he starts wailing again.  I'm a jerk, so I go ahead and finish getting the stupid tree up.  I go back upstairs, daddy goes in to deal with toddler so I can deal with the now fussing, hungry newbie.

I think we finally got everyone settled something around 2am.  Then I wake up about 6am because toddler escaped his bedroom and he's prancing around my bed saying "Eat, eat!"


----------



## KDENISE977

pelers said:


> Last night was fun.  Managed to finish my final exam (got an A, yay!) and started rearranging the living room so I could get the tree set up.  About halfway through (right when all the furniture, toys, etc are creating an excellent barricade because they are all piled in the middle of the floor so I can vacuum around the edges) the toddler starts screeching.  It's almost midnight.
> 
> So I go up, get him settled (daddy is watching the newbie).  As soon as I leave he starts wailing again.  I'm a jerk, so I go ahead and finish getting the stupid tree up.  I go back upstairs, daddy goes in to deal with toddler so I can deal with the now fussing, hungry newbie.
> 
> I think we finally got everyone settled something around 2am.  Then I wake up about 6am because toddler escaped his bedroom and he's prancing around my bed saying "Eat, eat!"



I'll raise you, mine has now taken to sleeping only in our bed.... happened when we lost heat for 2 weeks and was trying to stay warm


----------



## sockgirl77

pelers said:


> Last night was fun.  Managed to finish my final exam (got an A, yay!) and started rearranging the living room so I could get the tree set up.  About halfway through (right when all the furniture, toys, etc are creating an excellent barricade because they are all piled in the middle of the floor so I can vacuum around the edges) the toddler starts screeching.  It's almost midnight.
> 
> So I go up, get him settled (daddy is watching the newbie).  As soon as I leave he starts wailing again.  I'm a jerk, so I go ahead and finish getting the stupid tree up.  I go back upstairs, daddy goes in to deal with toddler so I can deal with the now fussing, hungry newbie.
> 
> I think we finally got everyone settled something around 2am.  Then I wake up about 6am because toddler escaped his bedroom and he's prancing around my bed saying "Eat, eat!"





KDENISE977 said:


> I'll raise you, mine has now taken to sleeping only in our bed.... happened when we lost heat for 2 weeks and was trying to stay warm



Dear Moms,
Put the kid in its room and let it wail. Put a gate up and do not let it get out. And dear GOD, do not let it sleep in your bed. 
Your Friend, 
Stocki


----------



## Pushrod

Reading all of your kid sleep pattern horror stories makes me realize how lucky I am with my little boy who has slept through the night from day 1.


----------



## KDENISE977

Pushrod said:


> Reading all of your kid sleep pattern horror stories makes me realize how lucky I am with my little boy who has slept through the night from day 1.



Mine did for the first 9 months.   Then.   It all came crashing down :/


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Pushrod said:


> Reading all of your kid sleep pattern horror stories makes me realize how lucky I am with my little boy who has slept through the night from day 1.



Nice!  My daughter was 2 months old when she started sleeping through the night.  She had no other choice -- I was tired.


----------



## sockgirl77

Chasey_Lane said:


> Nice!  My daughter was 2 months old when she started sleeping through the night.  She had no other choice -- I was tired.



 All of mine were sleeping through the night by 8 weeks.


----------



## pelers

Newbie is a little over four weeks and she's pretty close. We're down to one middle of the night feeding and good until 8 am.


----------



## sockgirl77

pelers said:


> Newbie is a little over four weeks and she's pretty close. We're down to one middle of the night feeding and good until 8 am.


----------



## KDENISE977

Bringing the tread back.  My little 20 month old has been sleeping through the night for month or so now.  Looking to move to a toddler bed.  I need to figure out what kind of alarms they have for doors.  I can't use baby gates b/c of our molding on the doors and hallway (stairs).  Anyone know about the door alarms?


----------



## sockgirl77

KDENISE977 said:


> Bringing the tread back.  My little 20 month old has been sleeping through the night for month or so now.  Looking to move to a toddler bed.  I need to figure out what kind of alarms they have for doors.  I can't use baby gates b/c of our molding on the doors and hallway (stairs).  Anyone know about the door alarms?



I never used an alarm. I closed the door. I used the baby monitor to know if he/she were trying to get out. Once they were able to open the door on their own, I put one of these Safety 1st Twist & Grip Knob Cover - 3 Pack - Safety 1st - Babies "R" Us on the door. :shrug:


----------



## KDENISE977

sockgirl77 said:


> I never used an alarm. I closed the door. I used the baby monitor to know if he/she were trying to get out. Once they were able to open the door on their own, I put one of these Safety 1st Twist & Grip Knob Cover - 3 Pack - Safety 1st - Babies "R" Us on the door. :shrug:



Yes, I have french door handles and got a knob cover but wanted a back up.  Just incase he figures it out.  Because his room is right by the stairs, hard wood stair case that he cannot navigate yet.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

KDENISE977 said:


> Bringing the tread back.  My little 20 month old has been sleeping through the night for month or so now.  Looking to move to a toddler bed.  I need to figure out what kind of alarms they have for doors.  I can't use baby gates b/c of our molding on the doors and hallway (stairs).  Anyone know about the door alarms?



JMO, but food for thought. 

If he's only 20 months old, and it's taken him this long to finally start sleeping through the night, why upset the apple cart and start over right now when he's finally developing a good sleeping pattern?

If he's not crawling out of the crib or any other saftey issues, can you keep him in the crib for a few more months until he continues his sleeping all night pattern? I would try to wait until he's 2 before trying the move. Just a suggestion. 

They have gates that screw into the wall for the stairs. I'd try those for the stairs if you can.


----------



## sockgirl77

KDENISE977 said:


> Yes, I have french door handles and got a knob cover but wanted a back up.  Just incase he figures it out.  Because his room is right by the stairs, hard wood stair case that he cannot navigate yet.



I have a few friends that have tried those door alarms, but they slept through them. There are so many different variations of gates, so I'm surprised that you cannot find one for the door or the top of the stairs.


----------



## MarieB

There are different ways to mount gates. Do a search online. Sometimes you need to install another strip of wood, use straps to install it on a "railing," etc. I also would not be in a hurry to move to a toddler bed


----------



## KDENISE977

MarieB said:


> There are different ways to mount gates. Do a search online. Sometimes you need to install another strip of wood, use straps to install it on a "railing," etc. I also would not be in a hurry to move to a toddler bed



I wasn't in a hurry to get him a toddler bed, he's just getting too big !   Pediatrician said any time now is good to start thinking about a bed.  His birthday is in May, I wanted it by then.  And as far as the gate goes, we have custom hardwood doorframes and railings on stairs, it's not typical woodwork.


----------



## sockgirl77

KDENISE977 said:


> I wasn't in a hurry to get him a toddler bed, he's just getting too big !   Pediatrician said any time now is good to start thinking about a bed.  His birthday is in May, I wanted it by then.  And as far as the gate goes, we have custom hardwood doorframes and railings on stairs, it's not typical woodwork.



The toddler bed is the same size as the crib. 

Also, there's just no timeline. Do it when you're ready. Mine were all out of their cribs by time they hit 18 months, but I had climbing monkies and I did not have stairs to deal with.


----------



## KDENISE977

sockgirl77 said:


> The toddler bed is the same size as the crib.
> 
> Also, there's just no timeline. Do it when you're ready. Mine were all out of their cribs by time they hit 18 months, but I had climbing monkies and I did not have stairs to deal with.



Okay.  I'm sorry.  The bed we are getting is a twin (race car bed).


----------



## sockgirl77

KDENISE977 said:


> Okay.  I'm sorry.  The bed we are getting is a twin (race car bed).



He must be long. My girls stayed in their toddler beds til they were 3-4 years old. Anyways, I'm sure you'll get it figured out.


----------



## KDENISE977

sockgirl77 said:


> He must be long. My girls stayed in their toddler beds til they were 3-4 years old. Anyways, I'm sure you'll get it figured out.



Yes .  He's 20 months old and 30 inches tall.


----------



## MarieB

KDENISE977 said:


> I wasn't in a hurry to get him a toddler bed, he's just getting too big !   Pediatrician said any time now is good to start thinking about a bed.  His birthday is in May, I wanted it by then.  And as far as the gate goes, we have custom hardwood doorframes and railings on stairs, it's not typical woodwork.



Lots of people have custom woodwork/railings.  My sister does too.   She actually hired someone to childproof her house, but I haven't seen any business like that around here.  You can buy everything she used for installation right online. 

Anyway, it might just be me but I wouldn't want the stairs not gated.  Too bad you can't find the push button door knob covers anymore. My kid had the ones at the link off the first day. Even duct tape didn't deter him


----------



## KDENISE977

MarieB said:


> Lots of people have custom woodwork/railings.  My sister does too.   She actually hired someone to childproof her house, but I haven't seen any business like that around here.  You can buy everything she used for installation right online.
> 
> Anyway, it might just be me but I wouldn't want the stairs not gated.  Too bad you can't find the push button door knob covers anymore. My kid had the ones at the link off the first day. Even duct tape didn't deter him



I found the child proof French door things and I don't think he can get past those, you literally have to squeeze two plastic levers together to open it.   And would LOVE. To find a gate for the stairs too but the stupid dimensions would be different for the top and bottom of the gate.   ??


----------



## pelers

We did the knob cover/closed door with ours.  He's 25 months now and just figuring out how to open the round door knobs.  It was pretty hysterical when he first figured them out, he was so excited that he promptly ran up to his room to try it out up there.  Shut himself in and we hear this "Uhhhh ohhhhh!"  followed by a frustrated shriek.  He didn't try opening any other doors for a few days after that.  

As to actual solutions... I saw a really neat stair gate at my photographer's house.  It was screwed into the wall on one side at the top.  It was a metal swinging gate so there weren't any things on the bottom to interfere with the moulding.

I can't find anything like it in a quick online search, but maybe you could get one of the traditional types of swinging stair gates and mount it up above the moulding?


----------



## sockgirl77

KDENISE977 said:


> Yes .  He's 20 months old and 30 inches tall.



I'm not sure what the average height is for that age. I just know that my 5 year old weighed in just under 40 pounds and is a runt. My 6 year old has finally caught up to being average height/weight.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

KDENISE977 said:


> To find a gate for the stairs too but the stupid dimensions would be different for the top and bottom of the gate.   ??



hard to understand what you are talking about without a picture, but I have a gate on my stairs that comes with a wrench that you tighten a bolt to stretch it across the opening and make it tight. 

Are we talking just a few inches difference between top and bottom or feet?

Similar to this:
Dream Baby Swing Closed Security Gate - White: Health & Safety : Walmart.com


----------



## somdfunguy

KDENISE977 said:


> I found the child proof French door things and I don't think he can get past those, you literally have to squeeze two plastic levers together to open it.   And would LOVE. To find a gate for the stairs too but the stupid dimensions would be different for the top and bottom of the gate.   ??



I have custom trim as well but I added a board at the top part of the banister to all three staircase openings. You can't put a price on the little one. Sure it is going to take some work to get it back to looking good but it is solid and safe.

Look at Lowes in the trim section.  I found nice oval shaped pieces that shimmed it up and looks great.


----------



## KDENISE977

somdfunguy said:


> I have custom trim as well but I added a board at the top part of the banister to all three staircase openings. You can't put a price on the little one. Sure it is going to take some work to get it back to looking good but it is solid and safe.
> 
> Look at Lowes in the trim section.  I found nice oval shaped pieces that shimmed it up and looks great.



Did you permanently mount the gates?


----------



## ICit

somdfunguy said:


> I have custom trim as well but I added a board at the top part of the banister to all three staircase openings. You can't put a price on the little one. Sure it is going to take some work to get it back to looking good but it is solid and safe.
> 
> Look at Lowes in the trim section.  I found nice oval shaped pieces that shimmed it up and looks great.





would you like me to send my one dog over there to test it.... ... he has been able to get thru all the "safe" baby gates... and also has uninstalled all the others I have had installed....


----------



## somdfunguy

KDENISE977 said:


> Did you permanently mount the gates?



of course, baby or dogs would take them off and do more damage if they were not.


----------



## somdfunguy

ICit said:


> would you like me to send my one dog over there to test it.... ... he has been able to get thru all the "safe" baby gates... and also has uninstalled all the others I have had installed....



no


----------



## withrespect

My just-over 2-year-old son went to bed so well every night for about 9 months...Our ritual is to watch an episode of Blue's Clues and then right to bed.


This past week has been hell.  He has started the crying tantrum as soon as we put him to bed.  What the #### happened?


----------



## ZARA

withrespect said:


> My just-over 2-year-old son went to bed so well every night for about 9 months...Our ritual is to watch an episode of Blue's Clues and then right to bed.
> 
> 
> This past week has been hell.  He has started the crying tantrum as soon as we put him to bed.  What the #### happened?



The weather.


----------



## withrespect

ZARA said:


> The weather.



But sometimes it's even before bed... He knows when Blue's Clues is going to end and goes completely bat-chit. <---Bubs


----------



## KDENISE977

withrespect said:


> But sometimes it's even before bed... He knows when Blue's Clues is going to end and goes completely bat-chit. <---Bubs



Could be 2 year molars causing fussiness.  My son started getting up at midnight about 3 or 4 times a week now.  It's been like 2 weeks now.  We've given in and if he starts crying at midnight, he's in bed with us, I know it's wrong, but he's got SO many changes going on right now.  I'm not fighting this one till he's settled in school.


----------



## pelers

Maybe add some more things to the bedtime routine? Mine has responded really well to a longer routine. He even rushes us through sometimes.


----------



## somdfunguy

Take him out to get gas with ya


----------



## Pushrod

When ever my boy gets fussy like that, I let him know that we will be back in, in a little while to check on him. Once he understands that we will be back he settles right down. Usually we check back in on him in about 30 minutes and he is either asleep or waiting for us and turns over and goes right to sleep when we leave.


----------



## withrespect

Pushrod said:


> When ever my boy gets fussy like that, I let him know that we will be back in, in a little while to check on him. Once he understands that we will be back he settles right down. Usually we check back in on him in about 30 minutes and he is either asleep or waiting for us and turns over and goes right to sleep when we leave.



I will try this tonight.  Thank you.


----------



## JeJeTe

withrespect said:


> My just-over 2-year-old son went to bed so well every night for about 9 months...Our ritual is to watch an episode of Blue's Clues and then right to bed.
> 
> 
> This past week has been hell.  He has started the crying tantrum as soon as we put him to bed.  What the #### happened?



Mine started doing that at about 2.5/3.  It's just about testing boundaries and begging to sleep in your bed.  It literally turned bedtime into a 2 hour long process of him crying and me being very frustrated.

I'd keep his routine the same and check on him periodically to calm him down.  Make sure he has been potty, has a drink, has no reason to get up, etc.  It last a couple weeks but once he realized I wasn't caving, he eventually stopped.


----------



## Pushrod

withrespect said:


> I will try this tonight.  Thank you.



Let us know how it works for you.


----------



## KDENISE977

I have NO idea how my son slept through all that thunder and lightning last night?!?!  Husband and I were wide awake, we were all "wait for it, wait for it, any minute he's gonna freak"  and he slept :shrug:


----------



## somdfunguy

do you have a noise machine in his room?


----------



## KDENISE977

somdfunguy said:


> do you have a noise machine in his room?



No, but he has a box fan running, pointed in the other direction so the wind doesn't blow on him. He likes the white noise of the fan, but it's not THAT loud.


----------



## somdfunguy

maybe try getting one that way it is louder.  could be the storm helped him sleep.  we've used one since our little one was born and she loves it.  she will turn it on each night before she gets in her crib. plus it will save you some money on the electric bill.

this is the one we have 
Amazon.com: Marpac Dohm-DS Dual Speed Sound Conditioner: Health & Personal Care


----------



## SoMDGirl42

withrespect said:


> My just-over 2-year-old son went to bed so well every night for about 9 months...Our ritual is to watch an episode of Blue's Clues and then right to bed.
> 
> 
> This past week has been hell.  He has started the crying tantrum as soon as we put him to bed.  What the #### happened?



as he's getting older, he may not require as much sleep as he did 6 months ago. Try adjusting his bedtime and change up his routine. Maybe read a book after watching Blue's Clues (while he's tucked into to bed to wind down)


----------



## pelers

Mine did some amazing napping today. Tornado warning came on while he was asleep. Hubby picked him up, carried him down to the basement and laid him back down. He opened his eyes once. Then slept for three more hours.

Of course he's now in his bedroom calling through the door: "Dad? Daddy? Daaaaad!" Bets on whether he'll crash before midnight or after?


----------



## KDENISE977

Well.  We are gonna try out the big boy bed tonight.  If he throws a fit I figure we can always soothe with some cartoons.


----------



## somdfunguy

You put a TV in a toddler's bedroom?


----------



## KDENISE977

somdfunguy said:


> You put a TV in a toddler's bedroom?



Yup, part of our bedtime routine, Barney for 1/2 hour then book and night, night.


----------



## KDENISE977

WE DID IT !! we did it !!  yay !!


----------



## kwillia

KDENISE977 said:


> WE DID IT !! we did it !!  yay !!



Awww! You've gotta big boy now! Sleeping in his own bed in his own room! Good job!


----------



## KDENISE977

kwillia said:


> Awww! You've gotta big boy now! Sleeping in his own bed in his own room! Good job!



Yes, he is !!  only ONE of us slept last night, the other resembles a zombie right now at work.  I kept jumping up every time he moved !!


----------



## kwillia

KDENISE977 said:


> Yes, he is !!  only ONE of us slept last night, the other resembles a zombie right now at work.  I kept jumping up every time he moved !!


Oh honey... face it... there will be no "normal" sleep for you in the next couple decades. Next thing you know your baby boy will be old enough to go cat'n around and you won't sleep 'til you know he's home safe.


----------



## pelers

kwillia said:


> Oh honey... face it... there will be no "normal" sleep for you in the next couple decades. Next thing you know your baby boy will be old enough to go cat'n around and you won't sleep 'til you know he's home safe.



The voice of optimism right there.


----------



## KDENISE977

pelers said:


> The voice of optimism right there.



I know RIGHT !!  I told husband he's taking him till at least 9 tonight so I can get at least a few hours to sleep for MYSELF


----------



## KDENISE977

Okay, so for the record, my spider monkey sleeps in his bed every night.  Doesn't wake up, sleeps all night long till we wake him for school/daycare.  

HOWEVER, last night, about 11:30, we hear a noise from his bedroom (via monitor) and look and he lost his pacifyer (his last vice), so in an effort to keep him asleep, husband goes into the room to try and find it for him and kid wakes up screaming and crying.  Screaming and crying so loudly and it was like he couldn't stop.  Wide awake now I run in and try and see WTH is the matter and he won't stop, continues to cry and scream like something bit him, checked everywhere, nothing is hurt or on fire like he's acting.  Nothing works to calm him down.  Still crying and screaming we take him down to the living room and turn on the TV to Barney (yeah, I know), he watches Barney and when we ask if he's okay, he shakes his head yes...but he's shaking... like quivering shaking, his arms intermittanly, then his legs... this continues off and on for about 15 minutes to the point I'm freaking out...WTH?  It's not stopping, we were assuming he had a bad dream or something but the shaking wouldn't stop.   Eventually after about another 10 minutes it stopped and he fell back asleep. Anyone know about this???


----------



## JeJeTe

KDENISE977 said:


> Okay, so for the record, my spider monkey sleeps in his bed every night.  Doesn't wake up, sleeps all night long till we wake him for school/daycare.
> 
> HOWEVER, last night, about 11:30, we hear a noise from his bedroom (via monitor) and look and he lost his pacifyer (his last vice), so in an effort to keep him asleep, husband goes into the room to try and find it for him and kid wakes up screaming and crying.  Screaming and crying so loudly and it was like he couldn't stop.  Wide awake now I run in and try and see WTH is the matter and he won't stop, continues to cry and scream like something bit him, checked everywhere, nothing is hurt or on fire like he's acting.  Nothing works to calm him down.  Still crying and screaming we take him down to the living room and turn on the TV to Barney (yeah, I know), he watches Barney and when we ask if he's okay, he shakes his head yes...but he's shaking... like quivering shaking, his arms intermittanly, then his legs... this continues off and on for about 15 minutes to the point I'm freaking out...WTH?  It's not stopping, we were assuming he had a bad dream or something but the shaking wouldn't stop.   Eventually after about another 10 minutes it stopped and he fell back asleep. Anyone know about this???



Sounds like he had a bad dream or a night terror. :shrug:  Poor thing....


----------



## ZARA

KDENISE977 said:


> Okay, so for the record, my spider monkey sleeps in his bed every night.  Doesn't wake up, sleeps all night long till we wake him for school/daycare.
> 
> HOWEVER, last night, about 11:30, we hear a noise from his bedroom (via monitor) and look and he lost his pacifyer (his last vice), so in an effort to keep him asleep, husband goes into the room to try and find it for him and kid wakes up screaming and crying.  Screaming and crying so loudly and it was like he couldn't stop.  Wide awake now I run in and try and see WTH is the matter and he won't stop, continues to cry and scream like something bit him, checked everywhere, nothing is hurt or on fire like he's acting.  Nothing works to calm him down.  Still crying and screaming we take him down to the living room and turn on the TV to Barney (yeah, I know), he watches Barney and when we ask if he's okay, he shakes his head yes...but he's shaking... like quivering shaking, his arms intermittanly, then his legs... this continues off and on for about 15 minutes to the point I'm freaking out...WTH?  It's not stopping, we were assuming he had a bad dream or something but the shaking wouldn't stop.   Eventually after about another 10 minutes it stopped and he fell back asleep. Anyone know about this???



Nightmare. Or night terrors. I had night terrors when I was little and long into my adulthood. Soft sweet music might help. A person can incorporate sounds from their surroundings into their dreams and soft sweet music may help in preventing nightmares....if that is what the problem was.


----------



## lucky_bee

JeJeTe said:


> Sounds like he had a bad dream or a night terror. :shrug:  Poor thing....



Yea toddlers are very prone to "nightmares" around this age. It feels concerning to see your child scream in terror like that when there's nothing physically wrong with them. My brothers both used to get horrible nightmares and my roommate's toddler went through a short phase of it as well. You feel like you have to do something but the best thing to do is calm them back down without waking them up 100%. The kid was usually fine after holding her for 3-5 mins and was quickly back to sleep.


----------



## KDENISE977

JeJeTe said:


> Sounds like he had a bad dream or a night terror. :shrug:  Poor thing....



While I was on the couch with him I googled it with my phone and that's what it came up with...night terrors.  Because it was caused by nothing and he was just crying and crying.  We were 15 minutes into our drive to the hospital when I noticed he had stopped the shaking and we turned around.


----------



## KDENISE977

ZARA said:


> Nightmare. Or night terrors. I had night terrors when I was little and long into my adulthood. Soft sweet music might help. A person can incorporate sounds from their surroundings into their dreams and soft sweet music may help in preventing nightmares....if that is what the problem was.



But the shaking or quivering of his hands and legs...is that normal??


----------



## ZARA

KDENISE977 said:


> But the shaking or quivering of his hands and legs...is that normal??



Oh yea. When you are having a night terror your BP is through the roof and your whole body shakes because your are mentally and emotionally terrified. Not scared, not afraid, terrified and it takes a while for your body to catch up to your brain and realize everything is ok.

Ever been really close to having a car accident, and it scared you so bad you were shaking? Multiply that times a thousand.


----------



## KDENISE977

ZARA said:


> Oh yea. When you are having a night terror your BP is through the roof and your whole body shakes because your are mentally and emotionally terrified. Not scared, not afraid, terrified and it takes a while for your body to catch up to your brain and realize everything is ok.
> 
> Ever been really close to having a car accident, and it scared you so bad you were shaking? Multiply that times a thousand.



OMG... that's horrible.  How awful.


----------



## ZARA

It's not fun. Here is a some reading for it:


Night Terrors

Sleep terrors (night terrors) - MayoClinic.com

Night terror: MedlinePlus Medical Encyclopedia


----------



## KDENISE977

ZARA said:


> Oh yea. When you are having a night terror your BP is through the roof and your whole body shakes because your are mentally and emotionally terrified. Not scared, not afraid, terrified and it takes a while for your body to catch up to your brain and realize everything is ok.
> 
> Ever been really close to having a car accident, and it scared you so bad you were shaking? Multiply that times a thousand.



Is this diagnosed by a doctor or what?  Should I make an appt w/ his doctor?  Maybe I should wait and see if it happens again...  maybe I need some


----------



## somdfunguy

It's just life, we all went thru it and most don't remember it.


----------



## KDENISE977

somdfunguy said:


> It's just life, we all went thru it and most don't remember it.



Hey THANKS, good input !


----------



## SoMDGirl42

last night something woke me up from a sleep. I jumped a foot. I was so startled that my heart started pounding, and I immediately had a huge adrenaline rush that left me shaky and feeling very flushed. Not a comfortable feeling at all.

Don't know what woke me either


----------



## ZARA

KDENISE977 said:


> Is this diagnosed by a doctor or what?  Should I make an appt w/ his doctor?  Maybe I should wait and see if it happens again...  maybe I need some



Yes, it can be diagnosed by a doctor after tests are ran. I would wait. It could be a rare occurrence. In the mean time, read all you can about it and learn all the ways you can possibly prevent it from happening. Anything and nothing can trigger it. Mine were stress related, which is why I had them into adulthood.

Most kids grow out of them. And honestly, there isn't anything you can do about it except wait it out. There isn't any medication than can stop it and if there was, I would advise against it anyways because it could cause more harm than good in his growing body.

The best thing to do it start keeping a log. Every evening write down what time he began getting ready for bed, aprox what time he fell asleep, what time the night terror happens, how he responded, how long it took to calm him and how long it took for him to fall back asleep.

Medication can also cause night terrors...so that should also be documented.

If it becomes a regularity, then invest in some soft sweet relaxing music and have it play on repeat all night. 

If it happens again, crawl in bed with him and soothe him until he calms down. Talking softly or singing and rubbing his back should do the trick. 90% of the time he isn't actually awake and waking him can cause his reaction to become more severe because now his brain is trying to register consciousness and it conflicts with being in deep sleep. Almost like being awoken suddenly and you feel startled.. I don't know how else to explain that..I'm sorry.


----------



## somdfunguy

KDENISE977 said:


> Hey THANKS, good input !



but it is the truth. it is what helps you learn to cope and grow up.  you did what you should do, but going to the dr at this point is a bit overboard.


----------



## KDENISE977

ZARA said:


> Yes, it can be diagnosed by a doctor after tests are ran. I would wait. It could be a rare occurrence. In the mean time, read all you can about it and learn all the ways you can possibly prevent it from happening. Anything and nothing can trigger it. Mine were stress related, which is why I had them into adulthood.
> 
> Most kids grow out of them. And honestly, there isn't anything you can do about it except wait it out. There isn't any medication than can stop it and if there was, I would advise against it anyways because it could cause more harm than good in his growing body.
> 
> The best thing to do it start keeping a log. Every evening write down what time he began getting ready for bed, aprox what time he fell asleep, what time the night terror happens, how he responded, how long it took to calm him and how long it took for him to fall back asleep.
> 
> Medication can also cause night terrors...so that should also be documented.
> 
> If it becomes a regularity, then invest in some soft sweet relaxing music and have it play on repeat all night.
> 
> If it happens again, crawl in bed with him and soothe him until he calms down. Talking softly or singing and rubbing his back should do the trick. 90% of the time he isn't actually awake and waking him can cause his reaction to become more severe because now his brain is trying to register consciousness and it conflicts with being in deep sleep. Almost like being awoken suddenly and you feel startled.. I don't know how else to explain that..I'm sorry.



THANK YOU !   I don't want to medicate him  !!


----------



## somdfunguy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> last night something woke me up from a sleep. I jumped a foot. I was so startled that my heart started pounding, and I immediately had a huge adrenaline rush that left me shaky and feeling very flushed. Not a comfortable feeling at all.
> 
> Don't know what woke me either



did you open the door and set of the alarm?


----------



## libertytyranny

Monster has had a few. screaming BLOODY MURDER. most of the time I can pat her back and she goes right back out..once or twice I pulled her into bed with me and she went right to sleep. This age is night terror city..unfortunately. And because they arent old enough to understand it makes it even scarier. Just firm reassurance everything is ok should be fine. TV might make it worse though  I know..not helpful..but the moving images "awaken" the brain and can make it more prone to images in sleep. 


There is no need for a doc. Its a perfectly normal, un savory part of being a toddler.


----------



## KDENISE977

libertytyranny said:


> Monster has had a few. screaming BLOODY MURDER. most of the time I can pat her back and she goes right back out..once or twice I pulled her into bed with me and she went right to sleep. This age is night terror city..unfortunately. And because they arent old enough to understand it makes it even scarier. Just firm reassurance everything is ok should be fine. TV might make it worse though  I know..not helpful..but the moving images "awaken" the brain and can make it more prone to images in sleep.
> 
> 
> There is no need for a doc. Its a perfectly normal, un savory part of being a toddler.



Thank you ! It was just a horrible helpless feeling, searching all over him and his bed to see if something bit him or WTH was wrong :shrug: and like I said, the crying wasn't what worried me as much as the shaking of his hands and legs afterwards.


----------



## libertytyranny

KDENISE977 said:


> Thank you ! It was just a horrible helpless feeling, searching all over him and his bed to see if something bit him or WTH was wrong :shrug: and like I said, the crying wasn't what worried me as much as the shaking of his hands and legs afterwards.



yeah scared the heck out of me first time too..mostly because monster has slept through the night since she was a teeny infant and doesnt wake up for anything..so to not only hear her wake up..which isnt normal..but to her the terrified high pitched scream that was totally unlike anything ive heard before..it was very jarring. Even weirder is she kept pointing to her door like there was something there..kind of creepy  but she was just terrified and as soon as she knew I was there and calmed down for a few minutes she went back out. Adrenalin pumps as soon as we are scared..causes a very normal nervous system, reaction that includes shaking. Its totally normal. Hopefully it wont last very long monster had a bout of several within a two or three week period..then they sort of stopped and it only happens every once in awhile now.


----------



## MarieB

Because he actually repsonded to you and watched Barney, I would say nightmare and not a night terror. I'm pretty sure that during a night terror, there is no response / engagement from the child at all.  

Regardless, that is scary for you and him.  Both of my kiddos got to a point in their toddler years where they would eake up every night at the same time crying.


----------



## KDENISE977

MarieB said:


> Because he actually repsonded to you and watched Barney, I would say nightmare and not a night terror. I'm pretty sure that during a night terror, there is no response / engagement from the child at all.
> 
> Regardless, that is scary for you and him.  Both of my kiddos got to a point in their toddler years where they would eake up every night at the same time crying.



Oh that's just terrible for them(your babies), I spoke to some other mothers about this, the one mother told me her daughter, same age as Chase, does it at least once a week.  I was like 

Luckily it hasn't happened again, and he is sleeping through the night.  I'd like him to go to bed a bit EARLIER, but I'll take what I can get for now !!


----------



## withrespect

My son never wants to go to bed at bedtime anymore.  He did so well for almost a YEAR. 



Now, after our routine... it has turned into  "I don't wanna, I don't wanna, I don't wanna."


I force him into bed and he just keeps getting out.   WHAT THE HELL DO I DO!?


----------



## KDENISE977

withrespect said:


> My son never wants to go to bed at bedtime anymore.  He did so well for almost a YEAR.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, after our routine... it has turned into  "I don't wanna, I don't wanna, I don't wanna."
> 
> 
> I force him into bed and he just keeps getting out.   WHAT THE HELL DO I DO!?



Yeah, we are at that stage too.  I stopped fighting it, he falls asleep on the couch every night with daddy between 9-9:30 pm.  He would NOT stay in bed anymore and would get in his closet and dresser and I got exhausted fighting it.  However, if he wakes up during the night he doesn't get out of bed, he'll sit up sometimes, look around, grab his puppy and go back to sleep.


----------



## withrespect

KDENISE977 said:


> Yeah, we are at that stage too.  I stopped fighting it, he falls asleep on the couch every night with daddy between 9-9:30 pm.  He would NOT stay in bed anymore and would get in his closet and dresser and I got exhausted fighting it.  However, if he wakes up during the night he doesn't get out of bed, he'll sit up sometimes, look around, grab his puppy and go back to sleep.



It is killing me...   And he SCREAMS if I don't let him take a sippy cup of water to bed... Which I understand because if I don't have a bottle of water next to the bed, I am all:   But still   He screams over EVERYTHING.  I .... I AM SO FRUSTRATED.


OMG* :SLAM:* at Bubba


----------



## KDENISE977

withrespect said:


> It is killing me...   And he SCREAMS if I don't let him take a sippy cup of water to bed... Which I understand because if I don't have a bottle of water next to the bed, I am all:   But still   He screams over EVERYTHING.  I .... I AM SO FRUSTRATED.
> 
> 
> OMG* :SLAM:* at Bubba



Awww.... we are pretty much done with the tantrums (I say that now and tonight he'll have a meltdown).  When you say he screams over everything, do you mean like a tantrum because you take something from him or what?


----------



## withrespect

KDENISE977 said:


> Awww.... we are pretty much done with the tantrums (I say that now and tonight he'll have a meltdown).  When you say he screams over everything, do you mean like a tantrum because you take something from him or what?



Yes... Or when he is told "No"... Or if someone has a toy that he wants... or if he can't go outside.... 



What did you do when yours threw a tantrum?


----------



## ZARA

withrespect said:


> Yes... Or when he is told "No"... Or if someone has a toy that he wants... or if he can't go outside....
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do when yours threw a tantrum?



Screaming children are like screaming men...if you scream back it only gets worse. Put them in their room, shut the door and walk away.

Rinse and repeat.

Otherwise you will end up strangling them. (This works on husbands too)


----------



## KDENISE977

withrespect said:


> Yes... Or when he is told "No"... Or if someone has a toy that he wants... or if he can't go outside....
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do when yours threw a tantrum?



Spanking, and he learned quick the phrase "do you want a spanking?"

(Someone is now dialing CPS)

And if he threw himself on the ground and started a tantrum, spanking.  

I think school and all the activities during the day are what the difference is, he's active ALL DAY LONG !!


----------



## somdfunguy

withrespect said:


> Yes... Or when he is told "No"... Or if someone has a toy that he wants... or if he can't go outside....
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do when yours threw a tantrum?



Spanking doesn't work then wooden spoon spank.


----------



## pelers

withrespect said:


> Yes... Or when he is told "No"... Or if someone has a toy that he wants... or if he can't go outside....
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do when yours threw a tantrum?



Have you tried straight up walking away? If nothing else it may provide entertainment as the wee one pauses the tantrum to get up and follow you around, renewing it when he thinks you've stopped again.


----------



## KDENISE977

Last night I fell asleep with him in HIS bed.  God I love that memory foam!!!  Anyway, this was after the potato chip event heard round the world.   My son has learned the phrase "bless you ". But not really its proper usage. If I cough, he says bless you, if I sneeze he says "bless you", if ANY weird noise is made by me "bless you".   So, tonight was Friday night order food and watch movie night and we chose subs and they came with chips which my son decided to load up his mouth and start fake coughing and blowing them out his pie hole everywhere, all over the sofa and me!!!   I yelled "Chase WHAT ARE YOU DOING"   He says "bless me mommy".   I said "don't ever do that again". He said "sorry"( it sounds more like "siiiey mommy") and grabbed some wipes and made him clean it up.


----------



## ZARA

somdfunguy said:


> Spanking doesn't work then wooden spoon spank.



Ohh I completely forgot about my wooden pizza flipper.

It was about the size of a ping pong paddle, very thin, maybe a quarter inch thick, and painted black.

I used it to smack the table or counter top, making a super loud noise, scared the chit out of my son. Then I would look at him with my mean mommy face and say, "Do you want me to smack your butt!?" 

(I never actually smacked him, the sound always scared the hell out of him.)


----------



## pelers

Wishing I could just curl up under the desk and nap.  The little girl seems positively convinced that I don't need to sleep for more than an hour or so at a stretch.

I swear, she slept better as a newborn.


----------



## KDENISE977

pelers said:


> Wishing I could just curl up under the desk and nap.  The little girl seems positively convinced that I don't need to sleep for more than an hour or so at a stretch.
> 
> I swear, she slept better as a newborn.



Aw   :sad:  that sucks !!  I know how hard it is to actually FUNCTION when you have little sleep.  Is she sleeping with you?


----------



## somdfunguy

pelers said:


> Wishing I could just curl up under the desk and nap.  The little girl seems positively convinced that I don't need to sleep for more than an hour or so at a stretch.
> 
> I swear, she slept better as a newborn.


I know what you mean, new baby isn't like old baby.


----------



## pelers

KDENISE977 said:


> Aw   :sad:  that sucks !!  I know how hard it is to actually FUNCTION when you have little sleep.  Is she sleeping with you?



Generally.  I have a crib in our room, but she doesn't do well in it.  We all slept much better last night.


----------



## KDENISE977

At what age do you turn off the monitor?  Not that I'm anywhere NEAR that phase but my son has been sleeping alone in his bed for what seems like months now.  I also am considering taking removing the childproof door handle.


----------



## somdfunguy

I don't use a monitor and mine is 20 months now.


----------



## pelers

KDENISE977 said:


> At what age do you turn off the monitor?  Not that I'm anywhere NEAR that phase but my son has been sleeping alone in his bed for what seems like months now.  I also am considering taking removing the childproof door handle.



My monitor stopped working ages ago. Before the little girl was born and I never bothered to replace it.

Go ahead and turn it off. If you're not comfortable with it off then it's obviously not time yet


----------



## KDENISE977

pelers said:


> My monitor stopped working ages ago. Before the little girl was born and I never bothered to replace it.  Go ahead and turn it off. If you're not comfortable with it off then it's obviously not time yet


You're right :huggy I'm not ready    It's not hurting. Anything right ??


----------



## Roman

KDENISE977 said:


> You're right :huggy I'm not ready    It's not hurting. Anything right ??


Nope!


----------



## somdfunguy

KDENISE977 said:


> You're right :huggy I'm not ready    It's not hurting. Anything right ??


Exactly


----------



## KDENISE977

Bringing this thread back because now we have a super awesome 3 year old who sleeps soundly through the night in his twin bed (not a toddler bed) and he's 3 now.  However, I've been reading lately that children 2-5 should get 11-12 hours of sleep a night?  and this makes me   how is that possible?  My son is up at 5:45 at school by 6:00 a.m. and I pick him up at around 4:30, for that amount of sleep to happen he would need to be asleep basically right after dinner.  

My son is in bed at 8:30 and he has a choice of watching something educational, or reading a book till 9:15 then it's sleep time.  Is this a horrible routine?  are we bad parents because he's getting only 8 hours of sleep??


----------



## Bann

KDENISE977 said:


> Bringing this thread back because now we have a super awesome 3 year old who sleeps soundly through the night in his twin bed (not a toddler bed) and he's 3 now.  However, I've been reading lately that children 2-5 should get 11-12 hours of sleep a night?  and this makes me   how is that possible?  My son is up at 5:45 at school by 6:00 a.m. and I pick him up at around 4:30, for that amount of sleep to happen he would need to be asleep basically right after dinner.
> 
> My son is in bed at 8:30 and he has a choice of watching something educational, or reading a book till 9:15 then it's sleep time.  Is this a horrible routine?  are we bad parents because he's getting only 8 hours of sleep??



Does he get a nap at school?

I only have my kids as a frame of reference.  I was a SAHM.  Thing 1 got up at the crack o' dawn.  (5-5:30am) He took a good afternoon nap 1-2hrs)  ans was in bed about 7-7:30.   Thing2 got up a bit later usually.  He took a naps, also and was in bed by 7-7:30 as well. 

I can understand that it is much harder to keep this kind of routine with parents' work schedules, though.


----------



## mamatutu

KDENISE977 said:


> Bringing this thread back because now we have a super awesome 3 year old who sleeps soundly through the night in his twin bed (not a toddler bed) and he's 3 now.  However, I've been reading lately that children 2-5 should get 11-12 hours of sleep a night?  and this makes me   how is that possible?  My son is up at 5:45 at school by 6:00 a.m. and I pick him up at around 4:30, for that amount of sleep to happen he would need to be asleep basically right after dinner.
> 
> My son is in bed at 8:30 and he has a choice of watching something educational, or reading a book till 9:15 then it's sleep time.  Is this a horrible routine?  are we bad parents because he's getting only 8 hours of sleep??



I think every child is different.  If your son is thriving, active, not cranky, and having fun, then I think what you are doing is great.  I think the wind down time with a book or ed tv is a great idea.  That is 45 mins of quality time, and I don't think him sleeping through that is better.  JMO.  I miss when my children were young.  Take in every moment while you can, and enjoy! You will look back, and it will be gone in a blink of an eye.


----------



## KDENISE977

Bann said:


> Does he get a nap at school?
> 
> I only have my kids as a frame of reference.  I was a SAHM.  Thing 1 got up at the crack o' dawn.  (5-5:30am) He took a good afternoon nap 1-2hrs)  ans was in bed about 7-7:30.   Thing2 got up a bit later usually.  He took a naps, also and was in bed by 7-7:30 as well.
> 
> I can understand that it is much harder to keep this kind of routine with parents' work schedules, though.



Yes, they take a nap at 1-3 at school, but these 2 articles I read said like 12 hours AT NIGHT... how is that possible for any kid?? I'd never get to spend ANY time with him !!


----------



## KDENISE977

mamatutu said:


> I think every child is different.  If your son is thriving, active, not cranky, and having fun, then I think what you are doing is great.  I think the wind down time with a book or ed tv is a great idea.  That is 45 mins of quality time, and I don't think him sleeping through that is better.  JMO.  I miss when my children were young.  Take in every moment while you can, and enjoy! You will look back, and it will be gone in a blink of an eye.



That's my next issue we're having, should we NOT be letting him fall asleep with us (and by us I mean either me or my husband) putting him to bed and staying with him till he falls asleep?  at what age does that need to stop?  We usually take turns who puts him to bed and read or watch TV till 9:15 then tell him it's time to sleep and turn lights off or TV off and that's it.  My husband is on the big push to make him go to bed at his normal 8:30 and leave him in his room to fall asleep on his own...  we still have the monitor in his room so we can see what he's doing and if he would get out of bed.


----------



## mamatutu

KDENISE977 said:


> That's my next issue we're having, should we NOT be letting him fall asleep with us (and by us I mean either me or my husband) putting him to bed and staying with him till he falls asleep?  at what age does that need to stop?  We usually take turns who puts him to bed and read or watch TV till 9:15 then tell him it's time to sleep and turn lights off or TV off and that's it.  My husband is on the big push to make him go to bed at his normal 8:30 and leave him in his room to fall asleep on his own...  we still have the monitor in his room so we can see what he's doing and if he would get out of bed.



Oh.  I thought he was in his own big boy bed with the book (you reading or him) and that the tv was in his room.    Your question is a tough one about the falling asleep with you guys.  I think he is still young enough to fall asleep with you, but time will come soon when he will have to be weaned from that; so I guess, the sooner the better.  But, I am partial now to the cuddling and being together part because as I mentioned, it goes by so fast!  Before you know it, he will be wanting to be independent from you!    From what you have posted over time about your little man, I think he will do just fine how ever you handle it.  Good luck!


----------



## KDENISE977

mamatutu said:


> Oh.  I thought he was in his own big boy bed with the book (you reading or him) and that the tv was in his room.    Your question is a tough one about the falling asleep with you guys.  I think he is still young enough to fall asleep with you, but time will come soon when he will have to be weaned from that; so I guess, the sooner the better.  But, I am partial now to the cuddling and being together part because as I mentioned, it goes by so fast!  Before you know it, he will be wanting to be independent from you!    From what you have posted over time about your little man, I think he will do just fine how ever you handle it.  Good luck!



Okay I'm sorry for the misunderstanding, he IS in his own bed, not ours...his bed is a twin bed, and despite the controversy, he has his own TV.  His bed is a large twin race car bed which fits either my husband or myself to read or watch his TV with him.  We don't allow him into our bed unless it's a weekend morning or something like that when we're all watching cartoons .


----------



## mamatutu

KDENISE977 said:


> Okay I'm sorry for the misunderstanding, he IS in his own bed, not ours...his bed is a twin bed, and despite the controversy, he has his own TV.  His bed is a large twin race car bed which fits either my husband or myself to read or watch his TV with him.  We don't allow him into our bed unless it's a weekend morning or something like that when we're all watching cartoons .



Oh, again!   One of you are staying with him in his bed until he falls asleep.  Don't mind me.  I am old and slow!   Well, my opinion on that is a child can never have enough closeness and feeling of security from his/her parents.  I suppose you could reduce the staying time by a minute or so every few days overtime, and he probably won't notice, and find it normal at the end.  Now, if you post and ask this question when he is a teenager, I might have different advice.  Just kidding!  You sound like awesome parents.  Isn't this forum wonderful to have for feedback!  I didn't have that option when I was muddling through child rearing.  And, no, there is no book ever written yet on the exact art/rules of parenting.


----------



## KDENISE977

Well, night one of trying to get kiddo to go to sleep on his own was a bust... daddy fell asleep in his bed with him, once again


----------



## mamatutu

KDENISE977 said:


> Well, night one of trying to get kiddo to go to sleep on his own was a bust... daddy fell asleep in his bed with him, once again



Keep at it!  I always think of the Nanny shows and how they show you how to do it.  There is nothing to those shows.  You do it as you deem best.  It seems like a struggle, but trust me, these will be the endearing years that you remember and want back.  I hope I am here when your boy and future children reach adolescence and teen age.  You will be asking for more advice than you are now!  I am just teasing you and making light of it, but, seriously, enjoy the young years of your children, and don't get exasperated!


----------



## Bann

KDENISE977 said:


> Yes, they take a nap at 1-3 at school, but these 2 articles I read said like 12 hours AT NIGHT... how is that possible for any kid?? I'd never get to spend ANY time with him !!





KDENISE977 said:


> That's my next issue we're having, should we NOT be letting him fall asleep with us (and by us I mean either me or my husband) putting him to bed and staying with him till he falls asleep?  at what age does that need to stop?  We usually take turns who puts him to bed and read or watch TV till 9:15 then tell him it's time to sleep and turn lights off or TV off and that's it.  My husband is on the big push to make him go to bed at his normal 8:30 and leave him in his room to fall asleep on his own...  we still have the monitor in his room so we can see what he's doing and if he would get out of bed.



I am only speaking from own experience, but I am a big fan of children being independent sleepers.  What I did was - after dinner, they spent time with dad while I cleaned up. (Or vice versa, but he was Navy and home less time with them, so he usually took that time) First, it was bath time, then, they would watch 1 or 2 shows: typically, it was  Wheel of Fortune & Jeopardy.    Then, he would read to them from various kids' books from Bible stories to picture books, etc.  They really loved the bible stories!  Usually, the reading stories took place in their bedroom with the kid in their bed.  Then, it was time for sleeping and we would leave them to do that. 

There was a routine and natural transition every night.  We spent a lot of time with them - counting dinner time through bedtime.  I was the stay at home parent, so I usually spent LESS time with them during this time - BUT!  I kept the same routine when their dad was on deployments.  Their dad didn't get home until about 4pm most of the time he was not deployed (which was  A LOT over the 15 yrs we were married).  We usually did not go out of the house in the evenings - mostly because of Thing1 as his "good" behavior would decline rapidly (more than normal for kids his age, etc) the later it got after dinner. NO one would benefit when that happened.   Seriously, though - he couldn't handle a lot of extra curricular activities at that time of day, so I adapted to fit what worked for us.  

I don't know how you can get more hours of sleep for him (if he needs it) unless you change the whole bedtime transition time to be less, so he actually goes to sleep a bit earlier.  He is not a long sleeper and is functioning fine (not cranky & tired acting) then I wouldn't really worry.  Some kids don't sleep a lot.


----------



## pelers

We're actually in the same boat (once again).  For the last few months he won't go to sleep without one of us in there "nuggling" (snuggling).  On the one hand, it's really sweet and I love it and I know it won't last forever.  On the other hand I could really use that time to get things straightened around the house.  Hubs and I usually switch off on the nuggles.  It almost always ends up with one of us passing out in boy's bed.

Lately he's been waking up in the wee hours and coming in to sleep with us in our bed.  Again, it's one of those things I should probably put a halt to, but he's 3 and he won't want to snuggle forever.  I hope.  He actually managed to kick hubs out of the bed last night!  I woke up at 3 to this loud THUMP and I sat bolt upright yelling my son's name, thinking it was him that fell.  I look around and no, son is in my bed, taking his half out of the middle... but there's my husband, sitting up on the floor with this totally confused look on his face.


----------



## KDENISE977

pelers said:


> We're actually in the same boat (once again).  For the last few months he won't go to sleep without one of us in there "nuggling" (snuggling).  On the one hand, it's really sweet and I love it and I know it won't last forever.  On the other hand I could really use that time to get things straightened around the house.  Hubs and I usually switch off on the nuggles.  It almost always ends up with one of us passing out in boy's bed.
> 
> Lately he's been waking up in the wee hours and coming in to sleep with us in our bed.  Again, it's one of those things I should probably put a halt to, but he's 3 and he won't want to snuggle forever.  I hope.  He actually managed to kick hubs out of the bed last night!  I woke up at 3 to this loud THUMP and I sat bolt upright yelling my son's name, thinking it was him that fell.  I look around and no, son is in my bed, taking his half out of the middle... but there's my husband, sitting up on the floor with this totally confused look on his face.



  Luckily, my son doesn't get into our bed.  But if one of us isn't in his bed and he wakes up he'll ask for "mommy" and we can of course hear it in the monitor.  We still have bells on his door handles and a "somewhat" childproof lock on his door only because we're afraid he'll sneak out and don't want him falling down the hardwood stairs.  I guess we'll try it again tonight and see what happens... I think the same way you do, he'll only WANT us in there for SO long, but again, I know he can't be a 5 year old needing mommy or daddy to put him to sleep


----------



## SoMDGirl42

I do believe some kids do not require as much sleep as others for what ever reason. My 8 year old wasn't a good sleeper as a baby, but she wasn't fussy, she just didn't want to sleep all night. At 8, there are still many nights she doesn't sleep all night and will read or watch TV for a while in the middle of the night. It's just her. Now that she's older, she can tell me when she's tired and when she's not. She doesn't have a set bedtime, but typically between 8:45 and 9:00 she'll tell me she's tired and ready to go to bed. When she goes to bed to sleep, she's out within minutes. I've nver seen anyone fall alseep so quickly. But most mornings she's up by 5-5:30. She now tells me when she does sleep through the night, or what time she was awake during the night.

Best of luck with the little one.


----------



## pebbles

my son is 6 & a half. I lay down with him most nights at bedtime. We talk a little & he curls up & goes to sleep. I sometimes fall asleep & when I wake up I go to bed or I just get up after he's asleep. I know it won't last forever & I don't see an issue. He feels safe, it's "our time" to talk about anything that is on his mind. To each their own. Good luck with what you decide to do. But let it be YOUR decision not what society says you should do.


----------



## BadGirl

pebbles said:


> my son is 6 & a half. I lay down with him most nights at bedtime. We talk a little & he curls up & goes to sleep. I sometimes fall asleep & when I wake up I go to bed or I just get up after he's asleep. I know it won't last forever & I don't see an issue. He feels safe, it's "our time" to talk about anything that is on his mind. To each their own. Good luck with what you decide to do. But let it be YOUR decision not what society says you should do.




I do the same thing, and my son is 8 years old.

I tuck him in, lay down next to him, have him read me a story, or tell me about his day and his plans for tomorrow, and we just tell jokes and talk about how much we love each other.

I would do this until he turns 27 if it weren't so yucky.  But until he tells me "enough", I will do this.  It is my uninterrupted time to snuggle with him, and I absolutely love doing it.


----------



## KDENISE977

I agree with all of this, my husbands theory is that it's actually keeping him up LATER having us in there as a distraction I guess.  The few times my husband has left when he was still awake, my son just sort of rolls over and goes to sleep.  Mind you, that's only been 2 total times.  When I'm putting him to bed and lay down, he wants to sing songs and lay all over me...when husband puts him to bed he sort of curls up under his arm and they just chat about anything (my husband LOVES this time), but again, it keeps him up later.


----------



## MarieB

pelers said:


> We're actually in the same boat (once again).  For the last few months he won't go to sleep without one of us in there "nuggling" (snuggling).  On the one hand, it's really sweet and I love it and I know it won't last forever.  On the other hand I could really use that time to get things straightened around the house.  Hubs and I usually switch off on the nuggles.  It almost always ends up with one of us passing out in boy's bed.
> 
> Lately he's been waking up in the wee hours and coming in to sleep with us in our bed.  Again, it's one of those things I should probably put a halt to, but he's 3 and he won't want to snuggle forever.  I hope.  He actually managed to kick hubs out of the bed last night!  I woke up at 3 to this loud THUMP and I sat bolt upright yelling my son's name, thinking it was him that fell.  I look around and no, son is in my bed, taking his half out of the middle... but there's my husband, sitting up on the floor with this totally confused look on his face.



We went through this with the oldest and are now going through this with the youngest. 

With the oldest, I put a blanket and pillow on the floor next to the bed and told him he couldn't get into the bed anymore. He eventually grew out of it. My youngest is doing it now, and he has started actually going to sleep in there but on the floor next to the bed. For awhile he was coming out of their room and hopping into our bed and nobody slept well. 

As far as laying with them until they fall asleep, that is a personal choice but we personally feel as though it sets a bad precedent.  



Denise, have you tried getting him a cool nightlight?


----------



## Bann

pebbles said:


> my son is 6 & a half. I lay down with him most nights at bedtime. We talk a little & he curls up & goes to sleep. I sometimes fall asleep & when I wake up I go to bed or I just get up after he's asleep. I know it won't last forever & I don't see an issue. He feels safe, it's "our time" to talk about anything that is on his mind. To each their own. Good luck with what you decide to do. But let it be YOUR decision not what society says you should do.





BadGirl said:


> I do the same thing, and my son is 8 years old.
> 
> I tuck him in, lay down next to him, have him read me a story, or tell me about his day and his plans for tomorrow, and we just tell jokes and talk about how much we love each other.
> 
> I would do this until he turns 27 if it weren't so yucky.  But until he tells me "enough", I will do this.  It is my uninterrupted time to snuggle with him, and I absolutely love doing it.





KDENISE977 said:


> I agree with all of this, my husbands theory is that it's actually keeping him up LATER having us in there as a distraction I guess.  The few times my husband has left when he was still awake, my son just sort of rolls over and goes to sleep.  Mind you, that's only been 2 total times.  When I'm putting him to bed and lay down, he wants to sing songs and lay all over me...when husband puts him to bed he sort of curls up under his arm and they just chat about anything (my husband LOVES this time), but again, it keeps him up later.




Been doing a lot of reminiscing the last couple of days, as Thing2 graduated yesterday and I've flooded my FB page with pics of him through the years to share with family & interested friends.      Going through pictures to post, it really brought back the memories of just how darn snuggly & cuddly he was when he was little.  

I was a stay at home mom for both kids until Thing2 was 9.  I was with them 24/7 for many years due to their dad being on deployment with the Navy & never having a lot of family around to help.  I got a lot of the snuggles and the cuddling and bonding with them throughout the day because I was there.   I don't think that having this a part of a bedtime routine is a problem - unless it's a problem.   It's easy enough to move the pre-bedtime routine up in order to have the cuddle/snuggle and bonding time AND let them get to sleep earlier.  

Everyone and every family is different, so whatever works!


----------



## pelers

Got in from travel last night around 3:30am.  Staggered up to bed and my boy is fast asleep, taking his half out of the middle with his stuffed puppy snuggled up on my pillow.

It was cute.


----------



## KDENISE977

pelers said:


> Got in from travel last night around 3:30am.  Staggered up to bed and my boy is fast asleep, taking his half out of the middle with his stuffed puppy snuggled up on my pillow.
> 
> It was cute.



Awww  

My son was bad last night, had to go to his room and sit, no tv, no toys.... he fell asleep in his bed around 8:30.  I missed tucking him in.  He didn't seem to care much, I watched him through the monitor till he fell asleep   I thought for sure he'd call "mommy" or something... nothing


----------



## pelers

KDENISE977 said:


> Awww
> 
> My son was bad last night, had to go to his room and sit, no tv, no toys.... he fell asleep in his bed around 8:30.  I missed tucking him in.  He didn't seem to care much, I watched him through the monitor till he fell asleep   I thought for sure he'd call "mommy" or something... nothing



 

Mine is cutest when sleeping right now.  I couldn't even get a hug out of him in the morning!


----------



## KDENISE977

pelers said:


> Mine is cutest when sleeping right now.  I couldn't even get a hug out of him in the morning!



OMG, my son drives me insane in the morning, that's  all he wants is hugs.  I cannot even get him dressed, take off jammies, HUG, put on socks, HUG, put on shorts, HUG, put on shirt, HUG... not that I'm complaining, it just makes us late sometimes.  Walking into school, in the room, HUG, put his backpack away, HUG.


----------



## KDENISE977

It's official, I'm never sleeping again 

Woke up around 2 a.m. and went to get a drink down stairs, I open up the bedroom door and O-M-G my sons door is wide open.  I ran in and he was laying in bed wide awake..no idea for how long or how he got the childproof (ha) handle to open and manage NOT to wake us up with the bells I have around the door handle??  Seriously... he could have easily fallen down the stairs, or go down stairs, make a cup of coffee or done ANYTHING.  God forbit he went outside or something. , I laid in his bed all night contemplating all the horrible things he could get into (ie, knives, stove, etc)


----------



## SoMDGirl42

KDENISE977 said:


> It's official, I'm never sleeping again
> 
> Woke up around 2 a.m. and went to get a drink down stairs, I open up the bedroom door and O-M-G my sons door is wide open.  I ran in and he was laying in bed wide awake..no idea for how long or how he got the childproof (ha) handle to open and manage NOT to wake us up with the bells I have around the door handle??  Seriously... he could have easily fallen down the stairs, or go down stairs, make a cup of coffee or done ANYTHING.  God forbit he went outside or something. , I laid in his bed all night contemplating all the horrible things he could get into (ie, knives, stove, etc)



please start wearing ear plugs at all times. It will prevent hearing loss from the loud sound the helicopters make


----------



## pelers

KDENISE977 said:


> It's official, I'm never sleeping again
> 
> Woke up around 2 a.m. and went to get a drink down stairs, I open up the bedroom door and O-M-G my sons door is wide open.  I ran in and he was laying in bed wide awake..no idea for how long or how he got the childproof (ha) handle to open and manage NOT to wake us up with the bells I have around the door handle??  Seriously... he could have easily fallen down the stairs, or go down stairs, make a cup of coffee or done ANYTHING.  God forbit he went outside or something. , I laid in his bed all night contemplating all the horrible things he could get into (ie, knives, stove, etc)



I took all the knobs off my stove so they can't turn the burners on.  I only put them back on when I cook.

I should teach my kids to make me coffee in the morning.  That would be awesome.


----------



## somdfunguy

KDENISE977 said:


> It's official, I'm never sleeping again
> 
> Woke up around 2 a.m. and went to get a drink down stairs, I open up the bedroom door and O-M-G my sons door is wide open.  I ran in and he was laying in bed wide awake..no idea for how long or how he got the childproof (ha) handle to open and manage NOT to wake us up with the bells I have around the door handle??  Seriously... he could have easily fallen down the stairs, or go down stairs, make a cup of coffee or done ANYTHING.  God forbit he went outside or something. , I laid in his bed all night contemplating all the horrible things he could get into (ie, knives, stove, etc)



http://smile.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=Stair+gate


----------



## KDENISE977

somdfunguy said:


> http://smile.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=Stair+gate



  2 cow bells and a shoe string  draped it over the door handle...no way he's getting out without us hearing it now !!


----------



## somdfunguy

maybe he didnt get out but someone or something got in.  did you check his closet for sully and mike?


----------



## KDENISE977

It's every single night now.  He's up between 11-1 am.   And he goes back to sleep but is up again 2 hours later.   It's making us crazy.  Can't keep him in bed.  Woke up this morning with kid in between me and my husband and asked when did he come in, husband shrugged and said "I don't know I reached for your leg around midnight and felt his face, looked and saw he was asleep between your legs".


----------



## kwillia

KDENISE977 said:


> It's every single night now.  He's up between 11-1 am.   And he goes back to sleep but is up again 2 hours later.   It's making us crazy.  Can't keep him in bed.


Have you tried duct tape?  http://forums.somd.com/threads/2931...oddler-to-mat-at-nap-time?highlight=duct+tape


----------



## KDENISE977

kwillia said:


> Have you tried duct tape?  http://forums.somd.com/threads/2931...oddler-to-mat-at-nap-time?highlight=duct+tape



I'm actually considering it !!!!


----------

